#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-24
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<anduril> good steelers to all>?
<andrew> another steelers' game that my brother is at
<JonathanD> morning
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Hi SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<JonathanD> hi
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: whats new?
<JonathanD> Not much.
<ChinnoDog> I'm listening to a Fiona Apple CD my wife hates.
<ChinnoDog> http://www.last.fm/music/Fiona+Apple/Extraordinary+Machine
<PennBot> Title: Extraordinary Machine – Fiona Apple – Listen and discover music at Last.fm (at www.last.fm)
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<jedijf> why is my coffee cup constantly empty
<JonathanD> I sneak in and drink it.
<jedijf> honestly, i didn't know about this, when i posted that: http://www.foodservice.com/news/show.cfm?contentid=21443&title=Starbucks%27+new+drink+size+bigger+than+the+human+stomach
<PennBot> Title: Starbucks' new drink size bigger than the human stomach (at www.foodservice.com)
<andrew> jedijf: http://consumerist.com/2011/01/dunkin-donuts-hey-we-have-a-32-ounce-drink----its-called-a-large.html
<PennBot> Title: Dunkin' Donuts: 'Hey, We Have A 32-Ounce Drink -- It's Called A Large' - The Consumerist (at consumerist.com)
<jedijf> i get an extra large turbo hot black from dd every week day
<jedijf> never checked volume
<SamuraiAlba> Runescape :)
<SamuraiAlba> combat level 23 WOOWOO!
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: do you sleep?
<SamuraiAlba> combat level 25!  YAY!
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: not much
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Have you ever seen the Bullshit episode on sleep? I think it is in season 5 or 6.
<ChinnoDog> (I know, CoC, but it is a TV series title!)
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: don't do tv, perse
<jedijf> per se
<ChinnoDog> Ok... Have you ever happened to be sitting in front of one while that episode happened to be on?  haha
<jedijf> hahaha...that's pretty much how it is ...background noise
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-25
<andrew> Wootoff
<InHisName> for all who need their 'nom noms' :      . . . .    http://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/218923/81282722.jpg <<om nom nom nom!
<InHisName> git yer nom force field here:  http://www.dumpaday.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/funny-pictures-cone-of-silence.jpg
<andrew> SSD (with $50 MIR) on woot
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: better than old issues, linux pro mag is running 3 month $3.OO intro deal https://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Subscribe/Trial-Subscription
<PennBot> Title: Trial Subscription - Linux Magazine Online (at www.linuxpromagazine.com)
<ChinnoDog> with automatic renewal...
<ChinnoDog> 1 year for $100!
<andrew> ouch
<JonathanD> heh
<rhpot1991> andrew: newegg has a better SSD today
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227550
<PennBot> Title: Newegg.com - OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G 2.5 60GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive SSD (at www.newegg.com)
<andrew> What makes that one better?
<JonathanD> it's smaller!
<JonathanD> smaller is better.
<rhpot1991> I think the kingston one was slower
<JonathanD> probably is.
<andrew> slightly
<rhpot1991> how much was the kingston?
<andrew> but it's over twice the size
<andrew> 150 after MIR
<rhpot1991> this one is cheaper
<rhpot1991> 99 after rebate
<andrew> 124 GB
<rhpot1991> ssd for your os
<andrew> I'm planning on stuffing it into my macbook
<rhpot1991> then use cheap huge 2tb drives for other things
<JonathanD> yeah, if I got one it'd be for my laptop
<JonathanD> so I need one large drive :/
<rhpot1991> andrew: ya you might want more then
<JonathanD> currently have a 320 in here.
<andrew> rhpot1991: more what?
<rhpot1991> I think my xps's is 128gb, checking
<rhpot1991> more space
<rhpot1991> gparted says 119gb so that seems about right
<andrew> rhpot1991: storage space? the macbook's drive is in same neighborhood in terms of size and i"ve never had a problem
<rhpot1991> ubuntu + win7 is a tight fit on there
<rhpot1991> andrew: ya, 60gb would be small is what I'm saying
<JonathanD> I could probably ditch my games and go mostly-ubuntu-only on this laptop...
<JonathanD> And then get it on a 128GB
<JonathanD> But I'd miss my games :(
<rhpot1991> I do ubuntu on mine, have win7 for starcraft (which takes up a good amount of space) and if I ever need to VPN from the road
<JonathanD> I need windows for VPN and clear.
<JonathanD> and also mechwarrior.
<rhpot1991> I wish my work would stop making their VPN silly
<JonathanD> and that game I play with Josh.
<rhpot1991> requires IE for a toolbar, and it wont let you VPN from something with a RDP connection
<rhpot1991> so I can't hit my VM remotely and then VPN
<JonathanD> VNC to your VM>
<rhpot1991> thought about it
<rhpot1991> or VNC to the host and touch it there, sounds slow though
<rhpot1991> I've only ever needed to do it once where I wasn't at the main PC, so dualbooting as a last fallback works ok
<JonathanD> I'd like to see clear work on linux.
<rhpot1991> JonathanD: why exactly doesn't it?
<JonathanD> I'm reasonably happy with andlinux though.
<JonathanD> rhpot1991: no drivers :)
<rhpot1991> JonathanD: for the usb dongle I'
<rhpot1991> m assuming?
<JonathanD> They say they'll release something. Someday.
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> the wired thing works fine, of course.
<JonathanD> 175GB in use.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-26
<ChinnoDog> Opinion: Is akismet or admin approval necessary for creation of accounts / comments on wp if OpenID is being used exclusively for authentication?
<ChinnoDog> ... I should be asking that in #wordpress
<MutantTurkey> ask that in wordpress...
<ChinnoDog> no one answered me
<ChinnoDog> its ok. If I get spammed to death, I'll have to do something about it
<MutantTurkey> :/
<ChinnoDog> Akismet is still enabled, so I am proabably ok
<MutantTurkey> what is Akismet?
<PennBot> Rumor has it Akismet is still enabled, so I am proabably ok, MutantTurkey
<ChinnoDog> lol
<MutantTurkey> FUCK THAT.
<MutantTurkey> sometimes i want to shoot pennbot in the face
<ChinnoDog> It is the anti-spam plugin that comes with wp
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> Akistmet is an anti-spam plugin that comes with wp
<MutantTurkey> Akismet is an anti-spam plugin that comes with wp
<MutantTurkey> what is Akismet?
<PennBot> I guess Akismet is still enabled, so I am proabably ok, MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> :|
<ChinnoDog> PennBot is mocking you
<PennBot> Wish I knew, ChinnoDog.
<ChinnoDog> I guess I'm done hacking at it for now. I am still not satisfied with the way the comments are set up.
<ChinnoDog> I nixed the openid, now you have to log in with fb or twitter to comment
<MutantTurkey> whats your blog at?
<MutantTurkey> i will login and still comment obnoxiously
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> http://www.chinnodog.com, of course
<MutantTurkey> thankyousir
<ChinnoDog> At least everyone will know who to attribute the obnoxious comments to!
<MutantTurkey> damnit post something new ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> k, just so you can make an obnoxious post
<MutantTurkey> naw ;p
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: done
<ChinnoDog> Leave comment plz
<ChinnoDog> I haven't found a way to hide the comment box before you sign in with fb/twitter.  Things to do...
<MutantTurkey> darn, i just wrote a whole message and realized
<ChinnoDog> noooo. lol. I knew that was going to happen
<MutantTurkey> :/
<ChinnoDog> idk how to fix it right now!
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> nice comment
<ChinnoDog> Your avatar isn't showing though. hmm
<MutantTurkey> odd, my avatar needs replacing
<ChinnoDog> oh. you used twitter
 * ChinnoDog goes digging for settings
<MutantTurkey> should i have not?
<MutantTurkey> what were you expecting?
<ChinnoDog> That was fine, but my .css needs tweaking apparently
<MutantTurkey> oh
<ChinnoDog> It tells me to modify the css with .twitter-avatar, but it does not tell me what to set it to!
<MutantTurkey> :o
<MutantTurkey> i know nothing of modern internets
<MutantTurkey> actually i'm off to bed. night ChinnoDog
<rob__> hello all... inquiry for Linux support here
<rob__> anyone avail?
<andrew> drive-by
<pleia2> drat, I said hi in -us-ca before they byed
<pleia2> ah, they are a PA-er
<JonathanD> vroooom
<JonathanD> sometimes I wish for one of those biblical shepherd staffs with which to grab some one and yank them back on, like the folks did on stage... but in reverse.
<jedijf> damn, missed that one minute opportunity to help
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> How do I fix the WUBI GRUB since I repartitioned?
<SamuraiAlba> I need to change the config and do not know where it is
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: The snow is wet and dense. It should hold up a few lunch trays no problem.
<ssweeny> excellent
<ssweeny> maybe if i do this just right i can break my nose the other way and it'll be straight again
<ChinnoDog> haha. Something tells me mrs_ssweeny isn't going to approve of this plan.
<SamuraiAlba> All - How do I edit GRUB IN Ubuntu?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog: it's rare when mrs_ssweeny does approve one of my plans
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: iirc there are wubi specific instructions here too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<PennBot> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<MutantTurkey> grub2? blech
<SamuraiAlba> thankies
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you are /entirely/ too young not to embrace change....get used to it
<andrew> Now get off my lawn?
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<andrew> jthan: Happy Birthday
<andrew> @seen jthan
<PennBot> andrew: jthan was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 1 week, 2 days, 12 hours, 6 minutes, and 49 seconds ago: <jthan> Makes me wanna just take it back and keep using my iPhone until another android phone that is worthy comes out for AT&T :-P
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: i am already a old fart
<InHisName> Yes, jedijf, old f* need to embrace change or be left behind.
<ChinnoDog> Is LibreOffice > OpenOffice?
<andrew> Yes.
<andrew> not by much at this point, but it is supposed to be
<ChinnoDog> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/The-Cold-War-Between-OpenOffice.org-and-LibreOffice
<PennBot> Title: The Cold War Between OpenOffice.org and LibreOffice - Linux Magazine Online (at www.linux-magazine.com)
<ChinnoDog> That is a very interesting article.
<ChinnoDog> I don't understand how the whole corporate sponsorship thing works.
<ChinnoDog> So, you and a group of people are working on a piece of software, presumably because it is your baby and you want it to succeed.
<ChinnoDog> Presumably life then gets in the way and you have to feed and clothe yourselves, and the project has reached critical mass so far as available resources
<ChinnoDog> Is this when you look for someone to pay your way so you don't have to quit or get another job?
<ChinnoDog> And, if so, how do they exert control over your project? Threaten not to pay you?
<pleia2> talking about open office?
<ChinnoDog> Yes, though I assume this is how all sponsored oss projects work.
<pleia2> poor assumption
<ChinnoDog> So enlighten me.
<pleia2> tons of companies contribute to open source projects and could be called sponsors, it doesn't mean they all have a controlling interest
<ChinnoDog> But at least in the case of OpenOffice and other projects Oracle has taken under their wing like VirtualBox, Oracle is not just a contributor, right?
<pleia2> in the case of Oracle they own the Open Office trademarks and logos and pay a lot of the core developers, so they do have a controlling interest
<pleia2> just like Canonical owns the Ubuntu trademarks
<ChinnoDog> The trademarks... where did those originate? The founders registered them at project start and then they became worth big bucks?
<MutantTurkey> Oracle fails.
<pleia2> I don't know the specifics about the open office trademark
<MutantTurkey> with Open Office
<pleia2> Oracle inherited it when they bought Sun
<MutantTurkey> because all their code is just getting merged into the LibreOffice releases.
<pleia2> not sure where it stood before that
<ChinnoDog> Ok, someone created the trademark, now Oracle owns it. I'm not clear why it is worth anything in the open source world since anyone can fork the code, but, ok...
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: at this point its not really worth anything, other than the name.
<pleia2> you guys have a lot to learn about marketing ;)
<ChinnoDog> So now Oracle pays the OpenOffice team to develop. The suggestion here is that OpenOffice is under their thumb because they pay the developers, and the developers can't leave because they can't release code under the OpenOffice trademark?
<MutantTurkey> exactly
<pleia2> names mean a lot
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: they all left
<MutantTurkey> like half the devels left with LibreOffice
<pleia2> they can leave, but they need a job too
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: you know all about TDF and LibreOffice right?
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: write me a book. lol
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: you missed the conversation between the time you left and rejoined the channel...
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: I am sorry.
<pleia2> PennBot: logs?
<PennBot> <pleia2> we haz logs, http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/PennBot/ or What happens in #ubuntu-us-pa stays in the logs
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: So the developers under each sponsor are there because they wanta job, correct?
<ChinnoDog> In effect, they have gone from a group of developers that want to write good software to 9-5 wage slaves
<ChinnoDog> That might sound harsh, I am just trying to understand.
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4023/the-brazos-performance-preview-amd-e350-benchmarked/1 < decent cpu for a general purpose box?
<PennBot> Title: The Brazos Performance Preview: AMD E-350 Benchmarked - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News (at www.anandtech.com)
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: I'm all for the intel atom!
<SamuraiAlba> Turkey, I got the mask of Dragith Nurn, all the statuettes, and have a combat level of 25 or 26 overall.  So far so good?
<jedijf> pleia2: names mean a lot.....brand recognition...you re correct
<jedijf> mutu has no value
<word> jedijf: sorry we are trolling on #archlinux-offtopic by chanign our names to 4 letter chars
<MutantTurkey> forgive me
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<jedijf> jthan: noob in the nicest, chronological, sort of way, btw
<pleia2> 10:17:01 < ChinnoDog> In effect, they have gone from a group of developers that want to write good software to 9-5 wage slaves
<pleia2> I don't know how you *think* open source works, but I'd wager a majority of contributors are paid
<ChinnoDog> I know they are paid, but what I mean is, they now need/value their paycheck so they follow the $, even if they didn't previously.
<ChinnoDog> Since they presumably wrote the piece for its own sake in the first place.
<pleia2> most of the open source people we work with are ones who are passionate about the movement, but I assure you a lot of the ones we don't interact with do it for the money
<pleia2> bad presumption, again
<ChinnoDog> So, they wrote it for the $ in the first place in the hopes someone would pay them to do it?
<pleia2> no, the company hired programmers and put them on the open office project
<jedijf> what are the 2 driving factors of humans.....ego and money.....applies to everything
<jedijf> 3....ass
<pleia2> sure there are community members who were hired too, and maybe they left when the project changed
<ChinnoDog> ah, I see. So, it started as a company project and stays a company project, until someone else with resources and ambition forks it for their own purposes.
<pleia2> no
<ChinnoDog> ...
<pleia2> in this instance oracle has the control over the project because they own the trademarks and things
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: what about the driving factor of fun?
<pleia2> anyone can fork it, anyone can leave
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: check that...prolly ego
<jedijf> but i'll except that as #4
<pleia2> it'll probably continue to be a company project even though "someone else with resources and ambition" forked it
<pleia2> maybe the fork will even gather enough money to hire some of the developers out of oracle
<ChinnoDog> oh. I didn't carry my thought far enough. I mean, it continues to be a company project until someone with resource and ambition forks it and it overtakes the old project in popularity and/or features to where the old one is obsolete.
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: didn't many of them leave their positions from oracle? and why would they want to hire a programmer? there is plenty of community contributions
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: star office lingered on long after it had become obsolete :)
<pleia2> it'll keep being a company project until oracle gives up on it
<jedijf> pasug?
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone for Runescape, later?
<SamuraiAlba> I'm kind of bored...
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: I don't know the statistics, but a majority of open office work has always been done by paid people (whether it was Sun or otherwise)
<pleia2> community contributions only take it so far, Apache has paid devs, Ubuntu does, Red Hat does...
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: start a project...chinno willfund it
<ChinnoDog> ha. I don't think pocket lint buys you much.
<pleia2> I don't actually know of any major project without devs who are paid in some manner (whether their company giving them company time like google does, or directly paying to do the work)
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: me
<MutantTurkey> I'm doing some dev stuff for arch right now but maybe later
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: archlinux doesn't :) ubuntu and red hat are backed by companies
<jedijf> i'll buy you a slice, next time
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: you'd be surprised
<SamuraiAlba> Mutu - Cool.  PM me later and we'll set a time
<SamuraiAlba> gonna run to the store for my meds
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: I'll try and finish this up.
<jedijf> it benefits the company to give,for example, debian comp time. to use to promote for the company
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: they might not be paid by the archlinux foundation (or whatever) but there are always small companies contributing to distros in small ways - paying an employee to package something, etc
<jedijf> be seen as expert, outside the confines of the company
<pleia2> and linux distros are a bad example anyway, you'd have nothing without all the paid kernel developers
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: yeah, for the company interest (i don't think we have a foundation either though)
<pleia2> it's always in the company interest
<pleia2> otherwise they wouldn't do it ;)
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: isn't ubuntu halariously low on the list of linux kernel commits? as compared to debian and redhat?
<pleia2> that's how open source works
<jedijf> haha, that's how /it/ works
<pleia2> debian and redhat are considerably older than ubuntu ;)
<MutantTurkey> of course of course
<MutantTurkey> and the focus is different obviously
<pleia2> and debian is upstream of ubuntu, most kernel stuff is done via debian rather than ubuntu itself
<MutantTurkey> does ubuntu pull its packages from debian? or do they self package it?
<jedijf> pleia2: like my ubuntu hours at client restaurants ;)
<pleia2> it pulls most of its packages from debian
<jedijf> coming soon
<pleia2> jedijf: yay!
<pleia2> anyway, back to work for me
<MutantTurkey> yeah i've got to get back to working also
<jedijf> all this company talk brought on some guilt
<jedijf> not me
<MutantTurkey> no guilt for me, day off.
<MutantTurkey> as long as it snows, i'll have a 5 day weekend
<MutantTurkey> had of today, then tomorrow will snow more, no class on fridays... :)
<mikedep333> Hey philly guys, I heard an ad for this event January 28th to 30th
<mikedep333>  http://www.vfconventioncenter.com/calendar.asp on radio 104.5
<PennBot> Title: Valley Forge Convention Center: Calendar (at www.vfconventioncenter.com)
<mikedep333> I believe they said a "major" online retailer is going out of business and they're liquidating
<mikedep333> they claimed a lot of stuff is upto 80% off, such as netbooks for $99 IIRC
<mikedep333> one thing that struck me in particular was "cell phones that work with any carrier"
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: are you spamming? but holy crap lets go!
<mikedep333> I presume they mean unlocked GSM cell phones that work with any GSM carrier (in 2G at least)
<mikedep333> I don't know if this is legit or not
<mikedep333> I think the ad said they open at 8 on Friday, not noon
<mikedep333> I have a fairly flexible work schedule, and I love & work in KoP
<MutantTurkey> where is the vf con center?
<mikedep333> 1210 First Avenue,
<mikedep333> King of Prussia, PA 19406
<mikedep333> google link coming
<mikedep333> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=1210+First+Avenue,+King+of+Prussia,+PA+19406&aq=&sll=40.095118,-75.414459&sspn=0.009611,0.009538&g=1210+First+Avenue++King+of+Prussia,+PA+19406&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=1210+1st+Ave,+King+of+Prussia,+Montgomery,+Pennsylvania+19406&ll=40.091583,-75.415392&spn=0.019223,0.019076&t=h&z=16
<PennBot> Title: 1210 First Avenue, King of Prussia, PA 19406 - Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<mikedep333> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=valley+forge+convention+center&aq=&sll=40.093044,-75.408547&sspn=0.019222,0.019076&ie=UTF8&hq=valley+forge+convention+center&hnear=&ll=40.093044,-75.411294&spn=0.019222,0.019076&t=h&z=16&iwloc=A
<PennBot> Title: valley forge convention center - Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<mikedep333> I live like 2 miles away and work like 1 mile away
<MutantTurkey> :o that is a long bus ride
<mikedep333> yeah
<MutantTurkey> i'd have to go downtown then back out
<mikedep333> if there's something you want for a price, I'll hold it for you
<mikedep333> I know a lot about comp & electronics specs
<MutantTurkey> if you see any atoms, beagleboards anything, just lemmie know
<MutantTurkey> cause It's all weekend long, i can go up and see
<mikedep333> Hopefully those netbooks they were referring to are not the everyday $99 ones with a 266mhz ARM9 CPU & windows CE 5
<mikedep333> yeah
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: yeah i was thinking that
<mikedep333> but if the deals are really as good as they say, then the $99 (real intel atom) netbooks won't last long
<mikedep333> they said other things too, I think LCD monitors for $60, MP4 players for $20
<MutantTurkey> lcd monitors that is legit
<mikedep333> I'm listening to radio 104.5
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, yeah, but hopefully they're not just old 15" models or something
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: 15 inch models are still okay.
<MutantTurkey> i have just gotten my first lcd last year
<MutantTurkey> changed my life
<mikedep333> I once bought an HP 20" 1600x900 for $77 after a major discount, new from HP.com
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, I have several
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: i have that one
<MutantTurkey> Q2009
<mikedep333> nice!
<MutantTurkey> to bad its only VGA out :/
<mikedep333> HP S2031A?
<mikedep333> mine has VGA & DVI
<MutantTurkey> oh sorry
<MutantTurkey> lol mine is a COMPAQ with those specs
<mikedep333> yeah
<MutantTurkey> i only have vga on mine, which sucks, and what double sucks is that i  have a crap card on my motherboard, and a mini-itx so i can't get a new card
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> VGA can look almost identical to VGA
<mikedep333> *VGA can look almost identical to single link DVI
<MutantTurkey> but blech
<MutantTurkey> vga is so primitive
<MutantTurkey> no to mention limiting, for newer computer that don't have VGA i would need a new monitor or different card
<mikedep333> I've noticed that on my 27" IPS display doing 2048x1152 (it goes upto 1440p, 2560x1440 over DP or Dual-Link DVI)
<MutantTurkey>  :o
<mikedep333> no
<mikedep333> get a $1 DVI to VGA adapter
<mikedep333> I have tons of them
<MutantTurkey> what is the max resolution able with a VGA?
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: oh nice
<JonathanD> I prefer the $3 ones.
<mikedep333> I think 2048x1152 for 16:9
<JonathanD> Gold plated. The colors are warmer.
<mikedep333> JonathanD, I get them free with graphics cards
<mikedep333> and like 1920x1440 for 4:3
<JonathanD> mikedep333: I think you missed the joke ;)
<mikedep333> oh, lol
<mikedep333> I'm no EE
<mikedep333> but I know that gold plated cables/connectors are dirt cheap
<JonathanD> mikedep333: reference to monstar cables.
<JonathanD> *monster
<mikedep333> oh, lol
<JonathanD> monster cables have warmer bits!
<MutantTurkey> monstar cables are shit
<MutantTurkey> do NOT buy a monster dvi hdmi or whatevs cable
<mikedep333> JonathanD, I get gold tipped (plated?) HDMI cables for $3 each, and I know people who get them for like $2 each
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, I know
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: they're not that bad. I am told they are at least as good as coat hangers.
<MutantTurkey> guys
<JonathanD> http://consumerist.com/2008/03/do-coat-hangers-sound-as-good-monster-cables.html
<PennBot> Title: Do Coat Hangers Sound As Good Monster Cables? - The Consumerist (at consumerist.com)
<MutantTurkey> hdmi and dvi are DIGITAL interfaces.
<mikedep333> they're not that bad. Just like a block of gold isn't bad as a doorstop
<MutantTurkey> there is no quality
<MutantTurkey> you don't loose picture sharpness or anything ridiculous
<mikedep333> JonathanD, one of my favorite articles since 2008
<JonathanD> mikedep333: :O
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, $2 HDMI cables can do a 1440P fine if the devices support it
<JonathanD> thats a great idea for a product
<JonathanD> Gold plated doorstops. Perhaps I can claim they make the doors warmer.
<mikedep333> only except the block of gold is actually worth more than other doorstops
<mikedep333> JonathanD, not gold plated. SOLID GOLD.
<mikedep333> it isn't a bad door stop!
<JonathanD> nope!
<JonathanD> at least as good as coat hangers.
<mikedep333> the only point of getting an HDMI cable with like $8 worth of shielding is if you are doing a distance like 50 feet or more
<mikedep333> it's pure waste on a 3' to 12' cable
<JonathanD> mikedep333: I run my HDMI through the microwave.
<mikedep333> and a $2 HDMI cable with $8 worth of shielding should not sell for $100
<mikedep333> JonathanD, nice little port in the window?
<JonathanD> mikedep333: I realize now there is yet another joke to be had there about warmer audio.
<mikedep333> ahh
<mikedep333> but HDMI is audio + video + remote control info
<mikedep333> you want warmer remote controlling!
<JonathanD> I'll just put the whole system in the microwave, then.
<mikedep333> actually
<JonathanD> a gold plated microwave.
<mikedep333> there's a youtube video about that
<mikedep333> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rWyJXpezPs
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - Is It A Good Idea To Microwave A PlayStation 3? (at www.youtube.com)
<mikedep333> I think it got flagged as "inappropriate" by angry PS3 fans
<JonathanD> what did they conclude?
<JonathanD> I'm at work :)
<mikedep333> I'll tell you 2 minutes from now
<mikedep333> for now it's sparking & smoking
<mikedep333> go to like 3:20 in the video
<JonathanD> But will it blend?
<mikedep333> FIRE!
<mikedep333> flames!
<mikedep333> JonathanD, I was thinking that exactly
<mikedep333> I'm worried about the microwave getting too much pressure inside it
<mikedep333> they opened the door
<mikedep333> it's still on fire
<mikedep333> their glove caught on fire after touching the flame
<JonathanD> it would be cooler if it was on when they started.
<mikedep333> actually
<mikedep333> PCB has lots of dangerous chemicals in it, or at least older/non-RoHS compliant stuff does
<mikedep333> or maybe it's some of the other components
<mikedep333> whatever
<mikedep333> JonathanD, would a download link help?
<mikedep333> to the MP4 or whatever
<mikedep333> your choice of 240p, 360p, 480p, 720p, & 1080p
<JonathanD> mikedep333: I just opt not to watch videos, in general, here :)
<mikedep333> sadly no 1440p for my display :(
<mikedep333> JonathanD, ok, gotcha
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: where do you work?
<JonathanD> if for no other reason than I like the sound, and can't really play it with sound here.
<mikedep333> Ive met people who hate videos being part of the web
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: a small finance co.
<mikedep333> because you can't quote them, grep them, etc
<mikedep333> JonathanD, how ironic. my brother works for a BIG finance company
<JonathanD> mikedep333: :)
<JonathanD> I'm the only IT guy, I have access to services and sites others here don't, and I don't like to abuse that fact, basically.
<mikedep333> JonathanD, being the only network admin at a small company is fun :)
<mikedep333> what's even better is being a network admin at an (engineering) fraternity house
<mikedep333> where pranks are part of the job description
<mikedep333> well, volunteering description
<mikedep333> sadly I was too busy to implement many pranks
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> I've done a few here...
<JonathanD> monitor inverting login scripts...
<JonathanD> Had the door fixed on one room once.
<JonathanD> It had never latched right, so people would just push their way through instead of turning the handle.
<mikedep333> lol
<JonathanD> until I had maint fix it on april 1.
<JonathanD> now they have tape over the catch.
<mikedep333> one time I set firefox's prefs.js to read-only permissions for the common "brothers" windows user account
<mikedep333> you don't want to know what the prefs.js included :)
<JonathanD> heh
<mikedep333> now I recommended we do that at work to prevent our users/customers from shooting themselves in the foot
<JonathanD> probably with different settings.
<MutantTurkey> i don't have a job :[
<JonathanD> Just a guess.
<MutantTurkey> anyone hiring here?
<mikedep333> yes, different settings
<JonathanD> speaking of hiring...
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, college degree? in college?
<JonathanD> hows this for a side job
<JonathanD> The recruitment people next door want me to take a few hours to go over technical resumes and technical positions they have.
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: at community college
<JonathanD> So they can better understand who fits what roles.
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, BS degree? associates degree? what subject? how many credits under your belt?
<mikedep333> I know my company recruited from Penn College
<mikedep333> which is a technical school
<MutantTurkey> its only my second semester :p
<mikedep333> but I don't know if they'll recruit from a communite college
<mikedep333> it's a LARGE company
<mikedep333> yeah, our youngest interns are like 5th semester standing
<MutantTurkey> oh :/
<mikedep333> and they may have forced that upto 7th semester standing given the current business climate
<mikedep333> that said
<MutantTurkey> hopefully I will not be at montco for that long
<mikedep333> I do have some other professional contacts
<mikedep333> well, montco is a very good CC
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I could put you in with these guys, depending on the role. But they're stil recruiters.
<JonathanD> which means... well. They're recruiters.
<mikedep333> I have a friend who I believe still works for a finance company that relies heavily on their data center
<mikedep333> my friend worked in the data center there
<MutantTurkey> what does that mean ._.
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, there are many HR people who expect people to have at least 10 years .net experience
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: it means if you put "I made a chicken sandwich once" on your resume, they'll apply you for a job as head chef of a ritzy hotel.
<JonathanD> (at least, thats my experience with recruiters)
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: nice, well i made a ham sandwich yesterday
<mikedep333> or require 5 years .net experience, and don't know that 10 years of Java experience makes you plenty worthy
<mikedep333> or even worse
<JonathanD> mikedep333: oh, so you have 15 years experience in the kitchen, right?
<mikedep333> 5 years of windows server 2008 experience :p
<JonathanD> erm, MutantTurkey
<JonathanD> sorry mikedep333 :P
<MutantTurkey> I have zero work experience, no degree, am a full time student and am not even a compsci major. fml.
<mikedep333> JonathanD, lol
<JonathanD> Maybe these guys are better.
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, if you are good at computers and you develop your own skills in your own time, you can be very qualified
<JonathanD> I have to think if they're asking for an actual IT guy to look at technical resumes, they care a little more than that.
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, you just need to talk to a Techie or manager who used to do technical work
<JonathanD> this ^^
<MutantTurkey> ah.
<JonathanD> find the right person to talk to
<JonathanD> is key.
<JonathanD> Once you have an in...
<MutantTurkey> yeah because the only things i've done are linux development and thats about it.
<mikedep333> JonathanD, you may not be network admin, but IT departments need people to fix user PCs, setup a file server on the side, etc
<JonathanD> mikedep333: mistab? :P
<MutantTurkey> only C and C++, i avoid java and .net like the plague
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: come speak at fosscon too ;)
<mikedep333> JonathanD, yeah, it's just very important that you talk to someone that you can impress with your technical knowledge
<JonathanD> then you can resume that.
<mikedep333> the HR people may not know what ctrl+f does in firefox or IE. So it's important that you talk to a manager who knows the size of an int
<MutantTurkey> what does control f do?
<mikedep333> search through the page
<MutantTurkey> sorry brainfart.
<MutantTurkey> so used to /
<JonathanD> :)
<mikedep333> I've met office staff at my college that don't know how to search through a page in IE at all!
<JonathanD> mikedep333: of course they don't...
<MutantTurkey> i feel like i have lost my capacity use windows and fix problems with it because ive stopped using it altogether
<mikedep333> JonathanD, because menus are scary
<JonathanD> mikedep333: from the other day...
<mikedep333> you should never ever try anything in a menu or you might break the computer
<JonathanD> user IMs me...
<JonathanD> <user> I can't login to application x
<mikedep333> JonathanD, SSO?
<JonathanD> <me> says in the logs you have the right username, wrong password. It's the same password as you use to login in the morning.
<JonathanD> <user> not working. I think it's either XXXX or XXXXXX.
<JonathanD> <me> please don't tell anyone your passwords, not even me. It looks like it has to be the password, but it's locked now. Let me unlock it and you can try again.
<mikedep333> JonathanD, over an internet IM service? I hope the convo is encrypted wtih SSL or whatever
<JonathanD> <user> OH OK IT'S WORKING NOW THANKS.
<JonathanD> mikedep333: it's internal IM (and is encrypted)
<JonathanD> AND it uses the same password, btw.
<mikedep333> JonathanD, well, at least that's going
<mikedep333> so what did the user do wrong?
<JonathanD> mikedep333: whats special about her last line?
<mikedep333> the user thought he/she used a different password for the app, but it was actually the same as the windows (or other OS) login?
<JonathanD> DUM DEE DUM.
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> most users use the same password for EVERYTHING
<JonathanD> mikedep333: her password was all caps.
<JonathanD> well, all the alpha chars were caps anyway.
<mikedep333> LOL
<mikedep333> windows notifies you when you go to enter or create a password, and you have CAPS lock on
<mikedep333> since XP I think
<JonathanD> yeah, but (most) IM apps don't
<mikedep333> applications, probably not
<mikedep333> gotcha
<JonathanD> well, this was a webpage actually.
<JonathanD> but it was still SSO. Same password
<JonathanD> Users are scary ;)
<mikedep333> JonathanD, yeah
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, take the example of my little fraternity brother
<mikedep333> he had NO work experience
<mikedep333> just some volunteering creating websites for his HS's electric car club
<mikedep333> and stuff like that
<MutantTurkey> i don't know about websites either ._.
<mikedep333> and he was going to become 5th semester standing over the some
<mikedep333> *over the summer
<mikedep333> but I recommended him to my instructor who I had impressed and had received a job offer from
<mikedep333> I gave him some interview tips
<mikedep333> and my manager ended up extremely impressed and offered him a job
<mikedep333> you know why?
<MutantTurkey> honestly man, i have no webskills either :/
<mikedep333> because he was a HUGE COMPUTER NERD
<MutantTurkey> oh.
<MutantTurkey> yeah thats me
<mikedep333> he was great at programming and Linux/UNIX
<mikedep333> he showed enthusiasm for computing in general
<mikedep333> and he devoted so much of his free time to developing his skills
<MutantTurkey> every time i come here i get a life skills speech >.>
<mikedep333> if you can list technical skills like C & C++ and hold a professional conversation about them, ans answer "how would you solve this problem" with either a direct answer, a well-supported opinion, or at least some good brainstorming, then a nerdy IT manager will be impressed
<mikedep333> you'll just need to message the IT manager/administrator directly. The HR person who does not know what version of windows on her computer will filter you out without a professional recommendation or contact w/ the IT manager/admin
<MutantTurkey> okay
<mikedep333> my little fraternity brother thought there was no chance of him getting this job
<mikedep333> he wanted to go work at wal-mart over the summer
<MutantTurkey> so idea's for places to contact
<MutantTurkey> and is it a problem i am not 18 yet?
<mikedep333> but since then I've helped him get a part time job/internship developing for an independent web developer/programmer who contracts out
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, maybe
<mikedep333> when do you turn 18?
<mikedep333> in time for a summer internship?
<MutantTurkey> no way
<MutantTurkey> i turn 17 this summer
<mikedep333> wait
<mikedep333> so are you a HS student that takes classes at montco?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<mikedep333> or did you graduate from HS early?
<MutantTurkey> all of my classes though
<MutantTurkey> no, dual enrolled
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> I do know HS students that have gotten paid internships
<mikedep333> I did a volunteer internship for my HS, http://lschs.org
<PennBot> Title: La Salle College High School (at lschs.org)
<MutantTurkey> volunteer means no money right?
<mikedep333> I developed computer skills very rapidly.
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, yes, but do you know why it looked great on a resume?
<MutantTurkey> and about the credits and stuff, i think i am taking 13 this semster and i did like 15 last semester
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: yeah, i am without money though :p
<mikedep333> because even though I worked 5 hours/week or so, I listed it as lasting 3 years
<MutantTurkey> ah that is excellent
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, yeah, so try to find a paid internship
<MutantTurkey> how do i go about looking for this sort of stuff
<mikedep333> well
<MutantTurkey> and also are there like, uh certifications i can get really fast?
<MutantTurkey> like take a test and have it?
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, you may be able to come a paper MCSA
<mikedep333> or a real one
<mikedep333> but you can win over managers by simply impressing them during the interview
<mikedep333> again, my little fraternity brother had no certifications
<MutantTurkey> right
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, given your school status, you'll almost definitely need to work for a small or medium sized business/organization
<mikedep333> also
<mikedep333> the fact that you are not studying a computer related major isn't necessarily bad to a small/medium sized company
<MutantTurkey> right now i am liberal studdies
<MutantTurkey> just trying to get credits out of the way for college
<MutantTurkey> do all my general crap.
<mikedep333> an executive at my company graduated college with a bachelor's in philosiphy. He got hired at a university doing IT work. It wasn't a high level IT job,  and the IT department was in a sad state, but he excelled.
<mikedep333> again
<MutantTurkey> right oh
<mikedep333> your liberal studies disqualifies you from a big comapny
<MutantTurkey> the trick is finding this job
<mikedep333> one that says "our employees look good on paper"
<mikedep333> but a small, or small-medium sized business IT manager/admin doesn't need that
<MutantTurkey> right exactly
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, do your friends & family who work somewhere regard you as a computer wiz?
<mikedep333> however, that may depend on your ability to help them with their (windows) computers
<MutantTurkey> everyone regards me as a computer wiz, but you can't land an IT job at wendies :/
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: yeah i keep trying to convert them to linux.
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, small or medium sized company
<jedijf> cheese wiz...franconis
<mikedep333> preferably friends who are in the working world full time
<mikedep333> cheese wiz, the company?
<jedijf> nm
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: hahah yes, except they don't seem like they'd hire me, thats a very tightly knit family operation
<mikedep333> oh, thought you were mutantturkey
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, at one point I was offered part time work by a small computer company
<mikedep333> I was in the middle of my HS internship, but still
<MutantTurkey> there is a computer store in willow grove actually, but they wanted 40 hours a week :/
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, yeah
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: are you in philly?
<mikedep333> my mom knew the store owner because it was a small town
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: outside it.
<mikedep333> and the store owner kind of had a crushed on her
<JonathanD> how far?
<PennBot> I guess how far is it, JonathanD
<mikedep333> I went upto the manager and started discussing tech with him
<JonathanD> thanks PennBot
<mikedep333> and he offered me part time work
<jedijf> JonathanD: around pacs
<mikedep333> because he could tell that I knew alot and can solve problems/ fix computers
<JonathanD> fairly far, then.
<JonathanD> is pacs trainable to CC?
<MutantTurkey> CC?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: want to help me wire up a place in center city?
<MutantTurkey> there is willow grove train station
<MutantTurkey> yessir when i'll do it.
<JonathanD> I'm afraid the only payment is in pizza.
<MutantTurkey> :/ franconis pizza?
<JonathanD> But they need the help and you could get some experience :)
<JonathanD> I'm not sure :)
<JonathanD> All I know is I was promised pizza.
<MutantTurkey> whens this gig at and where?
<JonathanD> when is whenever I get the rest of the materials together for them, where is a place called basekamp.
<MutantTurkey> alright
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, one big benefit of doing IT work, even volunteering, is that when you impress people, technical or not, you accomplish the most important thing of all
<mikedep333> NETWORKING
<mikedep333> as in developing business contacts
<MutantTurkey> well shoot me an email JonathanD when you get the stuff
<MutantTurkey> I'll stop in and help out for sure
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: sure thing.
<jedijf> gonnegtions++
<JonathanD> whats a gonnegtions?
<JonathanD> That sounds painful.
<JonathanD> Have you seen a doctor?
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: oh yeah its right near 8th and market, i can definitely do that
<mikedep333> brb
<mikedep333> back
<mikedep333> hey guys, I have a friend with budgety Dell mini 10v netbook. He likes to run not just Ubuntu, but debian unstable/testing, arch, BSD & others.
<mikedep333> so its acheilles heel is the dell 1397 wireless card, a broadcom 4312 half-height mini-pcie 802.11g card
<mikedep333> he has enough trouble with it in ubuntu. it's even worse and the other linux distros and unixes he runs
<mikedep333> that slot is like the standard for wireless cards now adays
<mikedep333> and I want to buy him a replacement for his birthday
<mikedep333> I just bought myself a dell studio 14z laptop with the same damn card
<mikedep333> so I am replacing it with this
<mikedep333> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106061
<PennBot> Title: Newegg.com - Intel 622AN.HMWWB Mini PCI Express 6200 Centrino Advanced-N Wireless Adapter Up to 300Mbps Wireless Data Rates 64128-Bit WEP, WPA, WPA2 (at www.newegg.com)
<mikedep333> I would buy him that, but I'm pretty sure it won't have compatibility with his linux distros that don't bundle proprietary but redistributable firmware (like ubuntu does), distros without the most effort on hardware support, or BSD
<mikedep333> so does anyone know a wireless card or chipset I should buy him instead?
<ChinnoDog> Does that card work with ndiswraper?
<ChinnoDog> wrapper
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, which one?
<ChinnoDog> The one you bought.
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, not sure
<mikedep333> doesn't matter to me
<ChinnoDog> Even if it isn't supported natively, if it will work in ndiswrapper then he can probably get it working in the other distros.
<mikedep333> I intend to use the open source driver
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, often he uses older distros with neither the current intel driver nor a recent enough version of ndiswrapper
<ChinnoDog> Then I guess you will have to see what they support. Old stuff. :-(
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> but I at least need to find a card for him w/ BSD drivers
<mikedep333> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers
<PennBot> Title: Comparison of open source wireless drivers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<mikedep333> WOW
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> I might want to get him an atheros
<jedijf> iirc the b43 or 44 whatever should work
<mikedep333> jedijf, he has terrible trouble with the open source b43 driver
<mikedep333> I think because his card is newer
<jedijf> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<jedijf> this is in my acer netbook ^^
<jedijf> ath5k module...it works
<mikedep333> is ath5k only for 802.11g?
<mikedep333> I think part of my friends problem was that he was using debian stable
<mikedep333> released 2 years ago
<mikedep333> currently I think he's on testing or unstable
<mikedep333> I have to say. Debian's policy of "we do not publish release dates" really makes me appreciate ubuntu's release schedule
<jedijf> follow pleia2 she publishes dates
<mikedep333> jedijf, really?
<mikedep333> is she a debian contributor?
<jedijf> pleia2: whens the next deb hit?
<pleia2> weekend of feb 5-6th
<jedijf> better than staples...that was easy
<jedijf> pleia2?
<PennBot> Rumor has it pleia2 is never coming home or an intarwebz celebrity or a boozer or an old lady or OOOLLLDDDD or a l33t h4x0r d00d or a fat dude in a wifebeater that the real pleia2 pays to go on the internet for her or a pepperoni vegetarian, jedijf
<jedijf> that covers it
<mikedep333> wow, that was a short answer
<mikedep333> no explanation
<mikedep333> or source referenced
<pleia2> picky picky
<pleia2> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2011/01/msg00003.html
<PennBot> Title: Release Update: timings, status and awesomeness (at lists.debian.org)
<mikedep333> pleia2, thanks!
<jedijf> doubter
<mikedep333> http://wiki.debian.org/NewInSqueeze
<PennBot> Title: NewInSqueeze - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<mikedep333> release architectures for Squeeze: dropping arm,
<mikedep333> wait
<mikedep333> is that the old arm?
<mikedep333> like before ARMEL?
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> armel lives on
<mikedep333> and probably is prospering
<mikedep333> http://www.debian.org/ports/
<PennBot> Title: Debian -- Ports (at www.debian.org)
<mikedep333> grub means grub2, grub-legacy still available
 * mikedep333 hides
<mikedep333> http://wiki.debian.org/NewInSqueeze shows lots of features added to ubuntu over the last 2, 2.5 years or so
<PennBot> Title: NewInSqueeze - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<mikedep333> the question is, who developed them? ubuntu or debian?
<mikedep333> Debian Installer
<mikedep333> : Graphical installer,
<mikedep333> Selection in boot menu of alternative desktop environments
<mikedep333> WHAT?
<PennBot> SWINE FLU
<mikedep333> a graphical installer for debian?
<jedijf> same as ubu basically
<jedijf> and make that basically almost exactly iirc
<mikedep333> jedijf, is it ubiquity?
<mikedep333> so it's a "desktop" live/install CD/DVD?
<jedijf> depends i guess on what you pic
<jedijf> pick
<jedijf> netinstall
<jedijf> the one disk thingy
<jedijf> i guess they'll have a full blown desktop too
<jedijf> it's been awhile
<mikedep333> jedijf, I love netinstall. only used it on ubuntu
<jedijf> but i do remember....hey deja vous ..i've seen this somewhere
<jedijf> ugly shade of blue though, iirc
<pleia2> mikedep333: as for debian contributions, not much anymore, I used to have a few packages, am down to one these days, mostly I just do bug reports now (we use all debian for our servers at work)
<mikedep333> pleia2, gotcha
<mikedep333> pleia2, 2 of my fraternity brothers run a webhosting company. I believe they all user debian servers.
<pleia2> it's good for that :)
<mikedep333> http://www.mandjwebservices.com/
<PennBot> Title: M and J Web Services (at www.mandjwebservices.com)
<mikedep333> yup
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-27
<ChinnoDog> andrew: I have never been witness to thundersnow before. What is going on out there?
<ChinnoDog> That sounded like I had it happening here. No thundersnow in Denver, PA.
<ChinnoDog> And, if pure water is an insulator and the ground is covered in snow but you are mostly snowless, does that turn you into a lightning rod?
<mikedep333> alright, I heard the ad again. It is noon to 9 on friday, like the website says
<waltman> ChinnoDog: I haven't heard any thundersnow yet.
<InHisName> Great thundering action back at 7ish near Doylestown
<InHisName> Even had some flashing light thru the clouds.
<andrew> pics
<InHisName> Best I could do is a pencil drawing of me in living room and noticing the window light up 3 x and then ba ba boom a few seconds later.   All while snowing.   Unfortunately I am a lousy artist.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Howdy
<JonathanD> snow covered bacon?
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<SamuraiAlba> 9 inches
<SamuraiAlba> I checked ;)
<SamuraiAlba> Why are you up, this early?
<JonathanD> No ones called off work yet
<JonathanD> and I'm always up this early.
<JonathanD> I've been up 2 hours already :P
<JonathanD> darn schools think it's fun to call at 5am to tell me they are closed
<JonathanD> 13.5 here.
<SamuraiAlba> where u work?
<JonathanD> conshy
<JonathanD> it's 4 miles of level driving, I can make it :P
<JonathanD> I just figured they would call
<SamuraiAlba> They should call.
<SamuraiAlba> Call out "not giving enough of a damn to drive in this white crap"
<SamuraiAlba> :)
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<SamuraiAlba> Mutu, care to log in?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-28
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: sorry just got in from making an awesome snow fort
<MutantTurkey> i have band practice tonight after dinner but i may be able to hop on later
<pleia2> snow_fort++
<SamuraiAlba> band practice?
<SamuraiAlba> snow_fort++
<SamuraiAlba> band++
<MutantTurkey> snow_fort++
<MutantTurkey> back but sorry, we are getting lanterns and continuing our fort
<rmg51> going to throw snowballs at passing cars?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: when I was a kid, during some giant snowstorm...
<JonathanD> I built a fort beside our house, in a plow-bank
<JonathanD> it had several rooms, a plywood roof, and a hot water heat system :)
<JonathanD> My legacy... melted :(
<JonathanD> My parents may still have the plywood, though :p
<JonathanD> snow. is. fun.
<rmg51> until you get behind some fool who can't drive in it :P
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: last year we made a 20 + foot snow castle out of giant ice brics
<MutantTurkey> pics or it didn't happen
<MutantTurkey> lemmie find
<JonathanD> rmg51: my snow fort didn't have wheels
<JonathanD> so it wasn't that much of an issue.
<MutantTurkey> gah no pics :[
<rmg51> JonathanD: I was referring to your snow is fun comment
<MutantTurkey> what does snprintf do?
<MutantTurkey> ah safe printf
<JonathanD> rmg51: I know :)
<rmg51> 8-)
<waltman> MutantTurkey: no, safe sprintf :)
<waltman> printf itself is safe.  it's sprintf where you have to worry about overwriting the string.
<Traveler> Hello any still awake ?
<Traveler> who knows all about mount.  Trying to mount ubuntu parts in liveCD.
<Traveler> sleeping bbl8tr
<JonathanD> morning
<Traveler> ierce
<Traveler> Morning
<Traveler> know about mounting LVM volumes in a live CD ?
<chuckh1958> I've got a non-ubuntu question but I though this might be a good place to ask. I've got someone who wants to send me a 26g file over the net. We cant set up a direct connection between our networks so we need something like dropbox that allows really large files like that. It's a one-time thing so we dont really want to pay for a membership either. ? He's not very tech savvy either and trying to get him to spit the file into 2g chunks 
<JonathanD> get someone to loan you ftp space for the day instead.
<JonathanD> although ftp isn't as easy to use as dropbox, for a non-tech person
<chuckh1958> like who though? I've asked here at work and they dont have that much free space on an ftp server. He's tech enough to handle ftp.
<chuckh1958> even thought about giving him temporary sftp access to my home PC but I dont really want to do that unless I absolutely have to
<chuckh1958> are there any free services to do what I want for that large of a file?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> filedropper
<MutantTurkey> actually nevermind
<MutantTurkey> just do a direct transfer instead
<MutantTurkey> why the hell is it 26g chuckh1958? if its an archive of something, split it up to make it more manageble.
<andrew> Nice, it's snowing
<andrew> I should get lunch/showered/dressed, probably in that order, then check to see if shoveling is needed
<andrew> Ok, starting that list now
<Traveler> Hi, who knows how to mount lvm volumes to a live CD ?
<MutantTurkey> Traveler: well i guess you'd have to load the lvm module then go from there
<Traveler> Mutant I've done that so far.  There is lots more to discover which are volumes and what they are called to get them mounted and usable.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-29
<calvin__> hmmm
<calvin__> shucks my terminals color sheme is screwey :/
<Traveler> Awww, 6 hours and mostly enters and departs and barely any conversations.
<Traveler> Still must not have enough installed for lvm2 to work right yet.
<mikedep333> OK, so that computer/eletronic "liquidation" sale by some "retailer" at the KoP convention Center was pretty much a scam
<waltman> oh?
<waltman> I hadn't heard anything about it.
<mikedep333> on the radio 104.5 ad they advertised "2 lb windows netbooks for $100" and "Android touch-pads for $150"
<waltman> What was the catch?
<mikedep333> that itself sounds like classic shenzhen marketing
<waltman> shenzhen marketing?
<mikedep333> let me find a good explanation
<mikedep333> http://www.engadget.com/tag/kirf/
<PennBot> Title: Kirf -- Engadget (at www.engadget.com)
<waltman> Well, you can't be expecting top quality at those prices
<mikedep333> well, here's the thing
<mikedep333> I saw both of those
<mikedep333> the 2 lb windows netbook was a 400 mhz ARM9 or ARM11 windows CE netbook
<mikedep333> no name brand I'm fairly certain
<mikedep333> and the android box was (intentionally) vague, no brand or anything
<mikedep333> they were selling for $200 each IIRC
<andrew> Let me guess, there was also a fee to enter?
<waltman> Was this a computer show?
<mikedep333> and this was the outside diesplay
<mikedep333> to get in and see the rest, you had to pay $9
<andrew> waltman: no, bankrupty liquidation sale
<mikedep333> "bankrupcy liquidation sale", yes
<waltman> there's a show up in allentown this weekend.  you can often find really good deals at those.
<mikedep333> more like directly imported from china, with the prices increased by by upto 100%
<mikedep333> waltman, the Q-Mart?
<mikedep333> well, that's quakertown
<mikedep333> http://www.dealextreme.com/
<PennBot> Title: Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - Worldwide Free Shipping - DealExtreme (at www.dealextreme.com)
<mikedep333> DX sells shenzhen goods for typically very good prices. As a store, they're pretty good.
<waltman> http://www.marketproshows.com/computershows/directions.php?venue=Allentown%20Fairgrounds
<PennBot> Title: MarketPro Computer Shows (at www.marketproshows.com)
<mikedep333> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/7-tft-lcd-linux-2-6-xburst-jz4750-cpu-umpc-netbook-w-wifi-360mhz-128mb-ram-1gb-flash-disk-42888
<PennBot> Title: DealExtreme: $127.10 7" TFT LCD Linux 2.6 XBurst JZ4750 CPU UMPC Netbook w/ WiFi (360MHz/128MB RAM/1GB Flash Disk) (at www.dealextreme.com)
<mikedep333> 360 mhz, but still
<mikedep333> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/7-touch-screen-tft-lcd-google-android-1-6-tablet-pc-w-wifi-camera-via-wm8505-arm926-42070
<PennBot> Title: DealExtreme: $93.19 7" Touch Screen TFT LCD Google Android 1.6 Tablet PC w/ WiFi/Camera (VIA WM8505 ARM926) (at www.dealextreme.com)
<mikedep333> so at a "bankrupcy liquidation sale" they were selling something normally worth about $127 for $200, and something normally worth about $93 for $200?
<mikedep333> YEAH RIGHT
<mikedep333> there was no reference as to who was selling it
<waltman> that netbook seems pretty darn underpowered
<mikedep333> although some goods were made by lesser-brand companies like dynex (I think they had a dynex GPS for $70, which sounds like a typical price), it looks like they took the typical cheapest-possible no-name under-powered shenzhen goods in generic intentionally-vague boxes, and marked up the prices a lot
<mikedep333> the ad claimed they had notebooks for $125 IIRC, I saw some notebooks inside (past the $9 fee), but I didn't trust them enough to pay that fee by that point
<mikedep333> oh, they also had lots of jewelry and stuff
<mikedep333> and that's something else shenzhen produces a lot of
<waltman> I'm sorry you were disappointed.
<mikedep333> http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.necklace
<PennBot> Title: DealExtreme: Search for necklace (176 products in 19 categories) (at www.dealextreme.com)
<mikedep333> waltman, yeah, I was kind of hoping to get something for nothing
<mikedep333> what I saw was nothing for something
<waltman> wow, and iphone cable for $1.60!
<waltman> I should buy that and give it to my labmate who's always borrowing mine!
<mikedep333> waltman, yes, a Plastic & copper cable costs about $1.60
<mikedep333> shenzhen is good for cables
<mikedep333> I buy shenzhen HDMI cables for $2 - $3
<mikedep333> they work great!
<mikedep333> and just as well as $100 monster cables
<mikedep333> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/hot-out-of-chinas-knock-off-oven-ipad-clones/
<mikedep333> now, I do own a shenzhen android tablet
<mikedep333> the witstech A81E
<waltman> how's it work?
<mikedep333> fairly well
<mikedep333> it is made by a company, witstech, that actually stands by their product
<mikedep333> I paid about $200
<mikedep333> and the processor is relatively fast
<mikedep333> it has a TI OMAP3 like the droid has
<mikedep333> an ARM cortex A8 720 mhz, 256MB RAM, 3d acceleration, and 720P video playback
<mikedep333> and a cortex A8 has like 2x the real world performance/mhz compared to the old ARM9 or ARM11
<mikedep333> it doesn't try to look like an iPad
<waltman> but...the iPad looks cool!
<mikedep333> it originally ran Windows CE, then they ported android to it
<mikedep333> waltman, the fact that it wasn't imitating an iPad was one reason why I bought it
<waltman> are there any android apps designed to work on tables instead of phones?
<mikedep333> waltman, there are lots of apps designed to work on both android tablets & phones
<mikedep333> if you want a phone that is all-around good and generally *just works* (TM), then get the archos 70 Internet Tablet for $270
<mikedep333> http://www.amazon.com/Archos-70-Internet-Tablet-Black/dp/B00422SH5C
<mikedep333> amazon may not have it for $270 ATM, but you can read the user reviews
<mikedep333> they got a lot better after the december firmware update
<mikedep333> I believe this is a good retailer
<mikedep333> http://www.futurepowerpc.com/scripts/product.asp?PRDCODE=1356-501582&REFID=FR
<PennBot> Title: ARCHOS 70 Internet Tablet 8GB - 501582 (at www.futurepowerpc.com)
<mikedep333> waltman, lots of apps work overall well on 7" tablets like the Samsung Galaxy Tab or the Archos 70
<waltman> I think I'll stick with my iPhone for now :)
<mikedep333> however, many of those apps do not work as well on 10" devices like the Archos 101 internet tablet
<mikedep333> waltman, yeah
<andrew> mikedep333: Android 1.x and 2.x weren't designed for (or even technically allowed on) tablet sized devices
<mikedep333> andrew, Android 2.3 includes support for larger displays. It's in the SDK notes.
<mikedep333> andrew, also, there was a special version of the Android 2.2 SDK for the galaxy tab
<mikedep333> in order to get google's official approval and thus the google apps (eg, GMail) and android marketplace, the devices had to include a phone
<mikedep333> it was a real mess
<waltman> for the ipad, people are designing apps specifically for the larger screen.  on these android tablets, are you just getting phone apps with bigger fonts?
<mikedep333> waltman, it varies from app to app. there are a lot of apps specifically designed for 7" and even 10" tablets in mind
<mikedep333> or that have been ported/upgraded to said tablets
<mikedep333> waltman, my witstech A81 is 7". I can test out an app if you name one.
<waltman> what I'm saying is that if you've got 10x more real estate, you generally need a completely different app.
<mikedep333> waltman, it various from app to app
<mikedep333> however the android system itself and its keyboard only go upto 7" or 8" or so properly
<waltman> Well, I don't know a damn thing about android apps, so I have nothing to suggest.
<mikedep333> it looks bad on 10" devices
<mikedep333> at least Android 2.2 is that way
<waltman> but I'm guessing that the vast majority of android devs are still targetting phones only
<mikedep333> http://www.slatedroid.com/index.php?topic=5960.0
<PennBot> Title: Wits A81E FAQ (at www.slatedroid.com)
<waltman> whereas that's not the case at all with ios
<mikedep333> the A81E has gone through some revisions, such as the A81G. It's also branded as the "Nationite Midnite"
<mikedep333> waltman, I'm fairly certain the majority of android devs are targetting 7" and larger devices
<mikedep333> based on my experiences in the marketplace
<mikedep333> oh, another thing
<mikedep333> lots of the chinese tablet makers are GPL violators
<mikedep333> witstech is one
<mikedep333> archos is generally pretty good about complying with the GPL
<mikedep333> even the pandigital/velocity cruz tablets that are found all over american stores violate the GPL
<mikedep333> but generally, major name brand companies are better when it comes to complying with the GPL
<Traveler> Well, mikedep333 I hope you got your $9 worth of fun from that show.
<mikedep333> Traveler, I paid nothing
<mikedep333> their sample display showed me enough
<mikedep333> their sample included the netbook and "android touch-pad"
<mikedep333> to see the rest I would have needed to pay $9
<Traveler> at least you saved $9 for another time
<Traveler> Trying sysresccd to mount lvm, now to change liveCDs.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Jump back!
<SamuraiAlba> Kiss myself!
<SamuraiAlba> 3 Times!
 * SamuraiAlba channels James Brown
<SamuraiAlba> M$ is evil.  I have OFFICE on ONE pc, replaced the mobo, it wont reactivate, they told me to buy a new copy.  Tough noogies.
<SamuraiAlba> Mutu, have any air runes?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-30
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<waltman> Even bad bacon is pretty darn good.
<Traveler> having issues compiling sumthin'    -- configure: error: library libmagic.so file-version >= 5.04 not found, install the package "file-5.04" to build ext4magic
<Traveler> I have file-5.05 installed.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-23
<Sadin> i could get used to gnome 3 i guess
<Sadin> Pidgin is really nice
<MutantTurkey> pidgin rocks
<MutantTurkey> but has nothing to do with gnome3
<waltman> what's pidgin?
<waltman> oh, aim client?
<MutantTurkey> its a intstant messanger
<MutantTurkey> all protocols
<waltman> nod
<MutantTurkey> except video :x
<MutantTurkey> or voice
<MutantTurkey> dumb
<MutantTurkey> its a great API too and it should be really awesome
<MutantTurkey> but I cant get on the train because its pretty bloated
<MutantTurkey> but they seperated the backend (awesome!)
<MutantTurkey> so theoretically someone could write a KDE version for example
<MutantTurkey> libpurple
<Sadin> MutantTurkey i know it has nothing to do with Gnome3
<Sadin> i just really like it XD
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<Sadin> i have xfce too but i dont feel like switching back cause i dont use my laptop too much
<MutantTurkey> Trinity Desktop!!!
<Sadin> MutantTurkey link it ill try it D:
<anduril> I thought kopete was based on libpurple?
<MutantTurkey> I don't know it might be
<anduril> for some reason I thought it was because adium was based upon but used the libpurple back end. could be way wrong though
<MutantTurkey> i think adium and meebo are
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: keyboard backlight on my thinky is the greatest thing ever
<jedijf> darkness typing
<MutantTurkey> my battery span is at 89% now though
<MutantTurkey> wtf
<MutantTurkey> can someone explain this/
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> return current > -1 && current < (int)history.count() - 1 || current == -1 && history.count() > 0;
<MutantTurkey> it returns a bool
<MutantTurkey> but what is the comparison?
<MutantTurkey> oh I guess if it is true or not
<MutantTurkey> so IF (return current > -1 && current < (int)history.count() - 1 || current == -1 && history.count() > 0;) return true or else return false
<Sadin> MutantTurkey whats so great about this DE
<MutantTurkey> what DE?
<Sadin> TDE
<MutantTurkey> depends on what you are looking for
<Sadin> what am i looking for
<MutantTurkey> if you are into "flashy glossy glamorous desktop usage with 500x 3D effects"
<MutantTurkey> stick with KDE or GNOME3
<MutantTurkey> TDE is all about supporting the traditional desktop interface.
<Sadin> i mainly use xfce or wmfs so No im not into flashy
<MutantTurkey> being extremely customizable, fast and integrates very well
<Sadin> Well MutantTurkey im tryin it now on my fedora machine
<MutantTurkey> I used to be Xfce/ scrotwm so I undersand your edge
<MutantTurkey> okay :-P
<MutantTurkey> I like it, it's not for everyone
<Sadin> i understand
<MutantTurkey> the default setup isn't really how I like it
<Sadin> the only WM i will NEVER
<Sadin> use
<MutantTurkey> but it's easy enough to change
<Sadin> is LXDE
<MutantTurkey> LOL
<MutantTurkey> well thats openbox
<MutantTurkey> which is fine
<MutantTurkey> but the DE is pathetic
<MutantTurkey> i never used fedora
<Sadin> if i use openjbox i use openbox
<Sadin> not LXDE lol
<MutantTurkey> our packager francios adroit is a good guy
<MutantTurkey> he seems on top of things for TDE+Fedora
<Sadin> ah
<MutantTurkey> Andriot'
<Sadin> MutantTurkey is it good for development enviornments
<MutantTurkey> depends on what you are developing :-)
<MutantTurkey> what I love is the file manager
<MutantTurkey> its really great
<Sadin> Web Development
<MutantTurkey> basically its awesome for web devel
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<Sadin> XD
<MutantTurkey> you can setup remote connetions and everything seemlessly integrates
<MutantTurkey> so for example I have one for drexel where I work
<MutantTurkey> I connect to the server
<MutantTurkey> then I open it up in my file manager
<MutantTurkey> then I click on the file I want to edit
<MutantTurkey> it pops up in my editor
<Sadin> MutantTurkey you can do that with alot of Filemanagers
<Sadin> XD
<MutantTurkey> I save it, it saves right to the editor
<MutantTurkey> perfectly intergrates with every app
<MutantTurkey> (within TDE of course)
<MutantTurkey> its more than just ftp and ssh
<Sadin> i use Kdevelop or AptanaStudio
<MutantTurkey> the integration is key
<MutantTurkey> are you a KDE person?
<MutantTurkey> I use kate :p
<MutantTurkey> or vim
<Sadin> no im not
<MutantTurkey> sort of depends
<MutantTurkey> I see
<Sadin> but out of all the IDEs for linux i like Kdevelop
<MutantTurkey> huh
<MutantTurkey> well we are actually a fork of KDE
<MutantTurkey> kde 3.5
<MutantTurkey> before it sucked.
<Sadin> yeah i noticed :P
<MutantTurkey> that was 4 years ago and we are 3 releases on.
<Sadin> the logo gives it away
<MutantTurkey> so we have a lot of those apps
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> we are looking to redesign it
<MutantTurkey> I like it personally but we want to rebrand more
<Sadin> Your part of the project?
<MutantTurkey> yep
<Sadin> Can i get in on it?
<MutantTurkey> sure :-)
<MutantTurkey> try it out first.
<Sadin> Im already in the fedora Design team :P
<MutantTurkey> make sure you love it
<Sadin> yeah i will lol XD
<Sadin> ill be playing around tonight on it
<MutantTurkey> I think it is the environment people who do "real work" have been searching for
<MutantTurkey> sick of Unity and Gnome playing with their interfaces and KDE is so slow and bloaty
<MutantTurkey> When I found it, i was like HOLY SHIT an environment that lets me get work done
<Sadin> Huh your intriguing me more and more :P cause you have the same exact opinions XD
 * MutantTurkey throws liberal amounts of change long due into the jar
<MutantTurkey> :)
<MutantTurkey> personallly apologizes to pleia
<Sadin> D: stupid throttled yum and your slowness
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: I don't know how much he has packaged for fedore but we have probably over a hundred apps
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: servers aren't the fastest, we are privately hosted by volunteer mirrors
<Sadin> its also yum Mutantturkey
<MutantTurkey> oh yeah?
<Sadin> its throttled by default
<MutantTurkey> I don't know if its any slower than our server..
<Sadin> But what it lacks in speed makes up for in control so i like it
<MutantTurkey> also though, Konqueor does cool stuff like this: (konq is the file manager)
<MutantTurkey> instead of opening the image in another window, it embeds the image viewer inside of the konqueror tab
<Sadin> Well yum is fetching TDE files currently anywhere from 6kbps to 15 however i have REALLY bad dsl connection
<MutantTurkey> you can live in the window manager
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: yeah I dunno
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: make some coffee and come back
<MutantTurkey> we have a great IRC program :) though Pidgin is great, I use Konversation
<Sadin> MutantTurkey NICE however isnt konqueor behind
<MutantTurkey> behind?
<Sadin> it uses webkit corrent?
<MutantTurkey> Konqueror you should NOT use as a web browser.
<Sadin> corrct?
<MutantTurkey> no it usese KHTML
<Sadin> ah
<MutantTurkey> which is pre webkit. it actually renders everything OK
<MutantTurkey> but its slow
<MutantTurkey> within the year webkit is coming I think
<Sadin> ive never used it before so i wouldnt know lol
<MutantTurkey> it's just a big overhaul
<Sadin> ah
<MutantTurkey> it passes all the ACID tests, but html5 is not implemented
<MutantTurkey> (we have a small team, we don't need to develop a rendering engine AND a DE)
<Sadin> true true
<MutantTurkey> focus right now is patching up bugs from our last release
<Sadin> ill prolly just use firefox cause thats what im used too
<MutantTurkey> me too :)
<MutantTurkey> we have integration for the dialogs and stuff anyway
<Sadin> im taking a look at the wiki atm
<MutantTurkey> and gtk theming is remapped to our themes
<MutantTurkey> (though that is shaky)
<MutantTurkey> the trinity wiki? meh
<Sadin> Foswiki huh?
<MutantTurkey> http://i.imgur.com/1rqp2.png
<MutantTurkey> yeah, it's okay
<MutantTurkey> it's not really overly used
<MutantTurkey> just for long term content
<Sadin> yeah never heard of it
<MutantTurkey> thats a screenie from my desktop
<MutantTurkey> it's a good alternative to mediawiki, but whatever
<MutantTurkey> we have a good infastructure
<MutantTurkey> Tim our project leader runs our own GIT, scm management, mailing lists, etherpad, bug tracker
<MutantTurkey> and we are the only other existance of Launchpad
<Sadin> hmm it looks nice MutantTurkey is it easily customized?
<MutantTurkey> he runs his own instance of it
<MutantTurkey> definitely
<MutantTurkey> I mean I have it sort of old looking
<MutantTurkey> I like it though
<MutantTurkey> let me find a promo hold up
<Sadin> okay cause while old is fine i like to get creative :D
<MutantTurkey> http://www.dimensionality.com/tqtde/LB15_presentation_1700.gif
<MutantTurkey> we were going to do a full promo video on screen shots
<MutantTurkey> still its in idea phase
<MutantTurkey> but thats a few
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: also whats cool, is that all the old themes from KDE3.5 are availabe on kde-look.org
<MutantTurkey> so it's easy enough to install whatever you wanted
<Sadin> ah that looks nice
<MutantTurkey> making improvements to artwork is definietly on the list for R14 or R15
<Sadin> the first shot
<MutantTurkey> we have some good admin tools as well, I like that
<Sadin> sweet
<MutantTurkey> a whole crypto system, lots of security features webdav integration,
<MutantTurkey> cool other stuff
<MutantTurkey> I think it couldbe rather business oriented
<Sadin> i do say though it could use your own personal touch
<MutantTurkey> LDAP
<MutantTurkey> yes the defaults blow.
<MutantTurkey> (err if thats what you mean)
<Sadin> yeah
<Sadin> ill be afk
<MutantTurkey> yeah I want to get it more defaulted towards my desktop but whatever
<MutantTurkey> okay well hit me up with any questions
<MutantTurkey> I gotta get back to this anyway
<InHisName> Sadin, you evil guy, now you got me playing that thing multiple times.
<Sadin> InHisName its awesome and skirllex rules
<Sadin> skrillex*
<Sadin> afk
<MutantTurkey> brain fried from boolean logic
<InHisName> too many ons and offs, heh?
<MutantTurkey> 1
<MutantTurkey> :-P
<InHisName> its when a kilobyte brain hooks into a gigabit pipe
<MutantTurkey> basically
<Sadin> MutantTurkey i got a question
<Sadin> how much space does the TDE repositories take up?
<MutantTurkey> 770mb?
<MutantTurkey> maybe
<MutantTurkey> i dunno
<MutantTurkey> do you mean like an installation
<MutantTurkey> or like how much mirror space
<Sadin> mirror
<Sadin> MutantTurkey ive got my own vps and id gladly offer some space its got 1tb of bandwidth and 30gb HD space
<MutantTurkey> I think the mirror is a lot larger unfortunately
<MutantTurkey> like ~130Gb
<MutantTurkey> it's crazy huge
<Sadin> aw darnit
<MutantTurkey> yeah shucks I know
<Sadin> well if you have any need for it you let me know ill dish out some space
<MutantTurkey> okay you could email the project leader tim
<MutantTurkey> he runs the mirrors
<MutantTurkey> kb9vqf at pearsoncomputeing dot n e t
<MutantTurkey> computing
<MutantTurkey> but make sure you are on board before you offer space ya know we are looking for stable long term mirrors
<MutantTurkey> but definitely a need for it
<InHisName> Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the fairest of them all ?
<rmg51> Teddy :-D
<MutantTurkey> teddy indeed
<InHisName> All I need is one albino bear to show teddy is not the fairest of them all.
<rmg51> good luck with that
<waltman> What's the difference between an albino bear and a polar bear?
<MutantTurkey> little
<MutantTurkey> actually polar and black bears share a 99%+ amount of genetic material
<MutantTurkey> TIL
<InHisName> It's that 1% that controls the fairest gene.   Albino, no color at all.
<InHisName> I know tty, TMI, but what is TIL ?
<MutantTurkey> KWORKER STRIKE
<MutantTurkey> sorry wrong channel
<MutantTurkey> on #archlinux the kworker process were being underpaid
<MutantTurkey> so they are occupying the kernel
<Sadin> lol
<MutantTurkey> someone said 99% and i blasted off
<Sadin> hehe
<MutantTurkey> boolean logic go to hell
<Sadin> i really wanna make an xfce theme or GTK theme in general
<MutantTurkey> try modifying one
<MutantTurkey> the gtk2 is hell but supposedly with gtk3 css will make it easier
<MutantTurkey> but gtk2 themes try and modifying a simple one like murrina or suc
<MutantTurkey> not even once. http://i.imgur.com/0DW0d.png
<MutantTurkey> nighty night
<ChinnoDog> what the
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> never mind
<jthan> ... ?
<ChinnoDog> Joe_CoT's nickname changing confused me
<InHisName> Morning !
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<Sadin> Awww mutantturkey isnt here :(
<Sadin> afk
<InHisName> but Sadin is up and about this morning !  Still looping your 'devils den' ?
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> morning, waltman
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<MutantTurkey> weeeewub
<mutantturkey> I have a meeting in 10 minutes and I dont know where it is. FK
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey its all installed i was using it this morning before school
<Sadin_> havent had a chance to really explore but it looks fairly nice
<mutantturkey> Sadin: cool!
<Sadin> MutantTurkey well i just got home from school lol
<mutantturkey> hehe
<mutantturkey> Sadin: trying it out?
<Sadin> Yeah its not to bad
<Sadin> clean
<mutantturkey> cool
<Sadin> brb
<jedijf> mutantturkey: got a pretty bad review on lwn
<jedijf> in
<mutantturkey> jedijf: rather extensive
<mutantturkey> jedijf: i've read it like 500 times
<jedijf> yeah bad wasn't the right workd
<jedijf> word
<mutantturkey> plenty of the criticisms are valid
<jedijf> complete and pretty objective
<jedijf> just the old kde 3.5 overtunes made it seem bad i guess
<mutantturkey> mostly the latter half was in regard to the existance of how long it will last
<jedijf> overtones
<jedijf> wtf
<mutantturkey> people are worried about viability
<jedijf> brain dreary like weather
<mutantturkey> but we have had 3 major releases, and another one on the way
<mutantturkey> plenty of steam, the engine is still catching up
<mutantturkey> the thing is this is the first release most people have heard of
<mutantturkey> so they are thinking "oh another dumb fork"
<mutantturkey> we are 4 years past that.
<jedijf> well, anyway, there is no bad press
<mutantturkey> well plenty of "huh" press
<mutantturkey> the comment sections are like WW2 trenches
<mutantturkey> except drunken monkeys flinging poo over the sides
<mutantturkey> R14 is going to be the best release by far
<mutantturkey> fixing up so many bugs
<mutantturkey> on LWN:
<mutantturkey> "Furthermore, in the last eleven months, the project's download page has averaged just 214 visits per month, with a high of 492 in February 2011. Even with the new release, this month's visits were only 252 with the month two-thirds over — and probably not all of those visits were followed by an installation. "
<mutantturkey> that is the biggest BS ever
<mutantturkey> nobody ever accessed that page
<mutantturkey> it's like the oldest wiki page, nothing links to it
<mutantturkey> we use a different page now
<mutantturkey> no wonder only "252" people accessed it
<jedijf> mutantturkey: i'm all for any project involvement so don't let it get you down, i shouldn't even have mentioned it
<mutantturkey> it doesn't trust me
<mutantturkey> I use it because I believe it to be the best desktop
<mutantturkey> if it fails to complete that I will discontinue my use
<mutantturkey> It's still up and coming as I see it
<jedijf> i hope to do a global bug jam event at hive76 on sunday march 4th. bugjam is a great way to get involved in projects; i hope people come out
<jedijf> and i hope some don't
<jedijf> did i type that aloud
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> all are welcome and encouraged to attend
<mutantturkey> lol
<ChinnoDog> Bug jam at hive76 on March 4th. hmm
<ChinnoDog> DC LoCo is kinda dead and I have not the energy to revive it. Maybe I should go to hive76
<ChinnoDog> Too bad I am not a pleia2
<mutantturkey> dude drexel is about to F me over with transferring
<mutantturkey> "we will not accept any class credits from dual-enrolled transfer students, that were used to count towards high school credits"
<mutantturkey> thats some bull
<ChinnoDog> wtf. So if you took college level classes in high school they don't count?
<mutantturkey> basically if they counted towards my high school diploma
<mutantturkey> see, i'll be graduating high school with 64 college credits and an Associates Degree.
<mutantturkey> but apparently instead of applying as a transfer student I have to apply as a freshman with college credit
<mutantturkey> but really i should be getting a lot of credits
<mutantturkey> I am not speding 50K per year to go to drexel for 5 years if they are F'ing me in the A
<adom> welcome to paying for college. your A gets a lot of work.
<jedijf> transfer credit policies suck
<mutantturkey> no its bull shit.
<mutantturkey> I am just not going to tell them I dual enrolled then
<jedijf> that's the one good thish josh shapiro wanted to get done, was to have state colleges have to accept community college creds
<mutantturkey> they take all those classes normally but because I'm 17 they are gonna screw me?
<mutantturkey> I am about to go raise hell in admissions.
<mutantturkey> or I should just not tell them I am dual enrolled?
<jedijf> i have found that they change even after you get committments to accept; my daughters got hosed on some for their masters
<jedijf> if you talk to anyone, like at the school level, get it in writing
<adom> sometimes special circumstances can be argued with the higher ups. start writing letters to the college.
<jedijf> like department heads
<mutantturkey> I mean I had a meeting with a bunch of people today about going to drexel
<jedijf> get everything in writing; it will benefit you later
<mutantturkey> it'll be really dumb if I cant go because of bureaucratic BS
<mutantturkey> i have a professor on the inside, I have been working here, I like the program
<jedijf> usually all this can be resolved/negotiated; this is real life
<mutantturkey> looking at temple at this point is like death...
<mutantturkey> I think i am going to walk over to admissions
<adom> do it. intra-department communication in college campuses can be laughable at best. left hand doesnt know what the right is doing, even though the right is causing a world of pain for students.
<adom> and i agree about getting things in writing.
<adom> emails suffice too i'd think (correct me if im wrong?)
<mutantturkey> yeah it blows my mind that the Computer Science department has no say in its students
<mutantturkey> that is all determined by admissions
<mutantturkey> its like HR doing the hiring - a joke
<waltman> mutantturkey: You'd fit right in here at Drexel. There's plenty of other turkeys and mutants here. :)
<adom> but in those situations usually the CS department head(s) can possibly overrule
<mutantturkey> "uh we see you worked 4 years and 11.5 months, our job requirements state that we need exacly 5 years.
<mutantturkey> waltman: you go to drexel as well?
<jedijf> stay positive; see the dept heads
<waltman> I'm a PhD student at Drexel in the CS department.
<mutantturkey> waltman: sitting in the same room as me?
<jedijf> at drexel, just get a shirt; I KNOW waltman
<waltman> mutantturkey: ?
<adom> now that would be funny
<mutantturkey> waltman: I mean, wouldn't it be funny if you were in the same room as me.
<waltman> like, right now?
<mutantturkey> waltman: I am going to snap my fingers three times
<jedijf> lol
<waltman> Are you here at Drexel today?
<mutantturkey> Yes
<jedijf> clap on
<waltman> Like, in the department office, waiting to talk to someone?
 * adom smirks with curism.
<mutantturkey> waltman: UC150, its the graphics and vision lab
<mutantturkey> I have a desk where I work on a internship for Dr Breen
<waltman> Oh wow!
<waltman> I'm in UC 146.
<mutantturkey> lol small world
<adom> jesus
<mutantturkey> are you busy?
<mutantturkey> lets go get some food I really wanna hit up mais lunch truck
<waltman> Well...
<waltman> right now?
<mutantturkey> a good a time as any?
<jedijf> log saved for dr breen
<mutantturkey> fk fk fk fk CTRL-X CTRL-X message sent.
<mutantturkey> breen is actually being really helpful, he already spoke with admissions and is working with me through the process, seems cs is on my side, admissions is not
<waltman> It's kinda pouring rain outside.
<waltman> I'll walk over and say high though.
<mutantturkey> actually i'll walk over and say hi?
<jedijf> do /that/ at 4:20
<mutantturkey> it's 3.50
<jedijf> nm
<jedijf> bet they pass each other in the hallway
<Sadin> re aranging my room my desk bed everything :D
<waltman> I think I saw mutantturkey walking the wrong way down the hall :)
<waltman> then he disappeared :)
<mutantturkey> bathroom
<jedijf> *frosh*
<waltman> They let frosh take bathroom breaks?
<waltman> Weak.
<mutantturkey> frosh?
<waltman> pre-frosh?
<Sadin> waltman mutantturkey where you guys work?
<jedijf> mutantturkey: college noob
<adom> "frosh" = freshman
<jedijf> wow we are old
<waltman> 15:47 < waltman> I'm a PhD student at Drexel in the CS department.
<mutantturkey> Sadin: who are you?
<Sadin> oh you guys are going to school nice
<mutantturkey> Sadin: sure...
<Sadin> MutantTurkey what you mean
<Sadin> im 16
<mutantturkey> as the night wears on I keep bumping up my global font size
<Sadin> im still in HS
<mutantturkey> last night it was like size 32
<mutantturkey> Sadin: me too technically
<waltman> I have my 30th high school reunion this year :)
<Sadin> lol
<adom> haha
<adom> old fart!
<mutantturkey> waltman: so you are that old weird looking bald dude...
<jedijf> waltman: has the hairz
<waltman> Nope, I've got plenty of hair.
<mutantturkey> waltman: lol
<mutantturkey> is threre a way to leave messages on a server?
<mutantturkey> for other users?
<waltman> I was the guy in the grat fleece you saw as you walked out to the bathroom.
<waltman> gray
<mutantturkey> i've always wanted to realistically use that
<mutantturkey> waltman: my memory is shot
<adom> yes you can use wall
<adom> i think
<adom> or just mail
<adom> i.e. pine or alpine if im correct
<adom> also u can lock a screen session and i think put a note up when u do
<Sadin> MutantTurkey if your still in HS what are you doing using drexels Net
<mutantturkey> mail I guess
<mutantturkey> Sadin: I work here
<Sadin> really :O
<mutantturkey> doing an internship
<Sadin> oh sweet
<mutantturkey> actually today just  goofing off but usually workin
<Sadin> My friend who graduated is interning at lockeed martin :O cant tell me anything that goes on in there or the government will hunt him down
<Sadin> lol
<mutantturkey> someone mentioned lockheed does a lot of co-ops
<Sadin> mhm
<Sadin> hes interning on the tech end of the co ops missions he tells me
<Sadin> thats all he has told me anyway
<mutantturkey> whut
<mutantturkey> frosh lol
<mutantturkey> gobble gobble
<ChinnoDog> woof woof
<MobileTurkey> woop woop
<mutantturkey> waltman: are you doing any TAing?
<mutantturkey> Roller Coaster Tychoon was written almost entirely in ASM.
<mutantturkey> wtf
<waltman> mutantturkey: no
<mutantturkey> i see.
<mutantturkey> I looked you up on facebook.
<mutantturkey> It is so easy to stalk people on the internet.
<waltman> Did you now?
<mutantturkey> Walter Mankowski + Drexel
<mutantturkey> turns up your drexel site, man those papers look dull
<waltman> Says the guy in the hamburger suit
<jedijf> lol
<mutantturkey> lol
<mutantturkey> touche
<mutantturkey> its a fun job
<mutantturkey> honestly I loved it
<mutantturkey> I would do it again
<waltman> train &
<mutantturkey> ?
<mutantturkey> waltman: watching your research presentation
<mutantturkey> waltman: pretty interesting actually :x
<JonathanD> train!
<Sadin> where?
<Sadin> hasnt passed by douglassville :O
<MobileTurkey>  yawn
<MobileTurkey> the train is terrible
<MobileTurkey> so many people totally disregarding no talking policy of the front car
<MobileTurkey> HELLO PEOPLE .
<Sadin> i hate trains
<MobileTurkey> they are okay when people follow the directions
<ChinnoDog> MobileTurkey: why isn't there talking in the front car?
<MobileTurkey> quiet ride car
<MobileTurkey> for people who want to sit quietly
<ChinnoDog> Sounds like a pretty boring car to ride in
<MobileTurkey> ChinnoDog: better than suburuban moms
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: what train arw you on?
<ChinnoDog> none right now
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> oh
<ChinnoDog> I am in Manhattan
<Sadin> i have yet to ride on a train
<JonathanD> what train is mut on?
<Sadin> and ChinnoDog why you up there?
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: fun :-)
<JonathanD> MobileTurkey:
<Sadin> D: i like fun
<JonathanD> that is
<Sadin> HRMMMMM
<Sadin> im wondering if i should rebuild my junker into a ubuntu server or centos server
 * JonathanD is on the norristown
<MobileTurkey> yes?
<MobileTurkey> i am on warminster
<Sadin> MobileTurkey im gonna brb and give TDE another shot i was on XFCE doing some stuff
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> atm i still like xfce a lil better
<MobileTurkey> okay
<MobileTurkey> Sadin: okay :-)
<Sadin> oh but MobileTurkey if i do join the TDE team i saw you needed an artwork guy then im your guy :D
<MobileTurkey> really?
<MobileTurkey> we need it >_>
<Sadin> Yeah i love design and i already contribute to the fedora design team
<Sadin> web design esspecially but i can do icons logos and stuff
<MobileTurkey> well we get plenty of web design offers but nobody can actually make good websites it seems
<MobileTurkey> but join #trinity-desktop
<MobileTurkey> we need a new logo, icon improvements, backgrounds, WM themes
<Sadin> :O
<Sadin> i can
<jedijf> must keep the dragon
<MobileTurkey> the dragon?
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: the kde dragon?
<jedijf> yes
<MobileTurkey> lol
<MobileTurkey> we need to get rid of it actually
<jedijf> fail
<MobileTurkey> its not ours
 * waltman wonders what research presentation MutantTurkey watched...
<waltman> I wasn't aware I'd been taped!
<ChinnoDog> That is how is starts. Soon you will be on YouTube
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-24
<ChinnoDog> Peeps that don't do Ubuntu for a living: What is a good way to list your involvement on a resume?
<teddy-dbear> have
<teddy-dbear> dang paws!
<teddy-dbear> have someone else do it for you ;-)
<n2diy> Looking for opinions on using Dropbox?
<EvilResistance> ugh evil system explosions are evil >.>
<anduril> did the system eat too much indian food?
<anduril> n2diy drop box is pretty rad. I love synching stuff between my multiple computers, phone, etc.
<EvilResistance> nope, hard disk corruption
<n2diy> tab doesn't work here!?
<n2diy> anduril, yes, I like the idea of having off line back ups.
<EvilResistance> n2diy:  why are you using xchag 0.26.1?
<EvilResistance> you should upgrade to 2.8.x
<anduril> n2diy keep in mind though they're only offline once they've synch'd. so, I wouldn't really call it a "backup"
<anduril> and if a file is corrupted on one machine it could go to all machines
<n2diy> EvilResistance, I just upgraded to 11.04, and this is what came with the packages.
<EvilResistance> n2diy:  did you enable multiverse and universe?
<EvilResistance> because if you enable those you get newer versions
<n2diy> EvilResistance, no, not since I upgraded.
<EvilResistance> you should :P
<n2diy> EvilResistance, yes, I will in a second. :)
<n2diy> anduril, roger that, between U1 and Dropbox, I think I'll be ok.
 * EvilResistance drops dropbox's security flaws list into n2diy's lap
<n2diy> EvilResistance, multiverse and universe are enabled, so that carried over from the upgrade, synaptics is showing version 1.6
<EvilResistance> 1.6-ubuntu1?
<EvilResistance> if so, you need to slap yourself
<n2diy> xchat-gnome
<EvilResistance> and reenable multiverse and universe
<EvilResistance> and dont rely on synaptic to tell you if they're reenabled
<EvilResistance> because they arent
<anduril> EvilResistance trusting anyone thats a "cloud" is retarded. However, welcome to the internet
<anduril> you want shit secure bury it under 10ft of concrete unplugged
<n2diy> Don't trust synaptic! =:O
<EvilResistance> anduril:  or bury it in a bunker and seal the bunker.  and disconnectit as well :P
<anduril> nah I like a volcano
<anduril> it seals itself
 * EvilResistance would rather just encrypt the drive and then reencrypt it, and then encrypt it a third time
<EvilResistance> and then i'd shoot the computer :Pp
<anduril> thermite is the only answer
<EvilResistance> heh
<EvilResistance> could just set a 5 pound brick of C4 on the hard disk, run away and then watch the fireworks :;p
<anduril> thermite is alot prettier
<EvilResistance> unless you just want to watch something explode and not melt :P
<EvilResistance> ooh ooh i knowe
<EvilResistance> incendiary explosives.  :P
<n2diy> I didn't see an easy way to view sources with apt-get?
<EvilResistance> (thermite isnt an explosive)
<EvilResistance> n2diy:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<anduril> n2diy terminal
<anduril> oops too slow
<n2diy> nano? ha ha
<anduril> nano rocks
<n2diy> universe and multiverse are listed in sources.list
<anduril> especially since its not so gdamn strango/complex as vim/emacs
<n2diy> anduril, roger that! It's so much easier to just double click on the file in Thunar (Xubuntu)
<n2diy> ok, I'm off to play with Dropbox.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: next time, I ended up in a rather boring debugging session for cmake builds of tde..
<MutantTurkey> wednesday I'll be around
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I have a research talk online? News to me!
<MutantTurkey> Yeah on youtube
<waltman> What was I talking about?
<waltman> Something to with perl?
<MutantTurkey> no you were talking about one of your research papers
<MutantTurkey> canonical something
<waltman> Oh, that!
<MutantTurkey> yes that
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Good Morning
<n2diy> I'm confused about how you refer to a hidden file or diretory, /home/darryl./kde/... doesn't look right?
<andrew> /home/darryl/.kde/
<andrew> n2diy: ^
<andrew> The dot prefixes the filename
<n2diy> andrew, ok, thanks.
<andrew> Putting the dot in when naming the folder/file tells the system that it's a hidden file, unlike in windows where it is a flag
<sadin_> Drupal is starting to look like a very promising CMS
<MutantTurkey> class is so dull
<adom> what class?
<MutantTurkey> Poli Sci
<adom> oh. yeah that's not fun.
<MutantTurkey> killing me
<MobileTurkey> weeep woop
<MobileTurkey> yawn
<MobileTurkey> another sleepy day on the channel
<adom> i just solved a huge issue with my FOG imaging deployment server
<Sadin> MobileTurkey im really starting appretiate drupal
<Sadin> huge fucking learning curve :/
<MobileTurkey> Drupal is cool I guess
<Sadin> MobileTurkey i kinda lik it cause its by everyone more or less
<Sadin> like*
<Sadin> you know php right?
<MobileTurkey> yeah
<Sadin> Mobile Turkey cool ever look into the fuel framework?
<Sadin> woops MobileTurkey
<ChinnoDog> http://krewl.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/224871080.png
<ChinnoDog> I think that is an xkcd but I can't find it in the archive
<MobileTurkey> ChinnoDog: use tineye
<MobileTurkey> http://tineye.com
<MobileTurkey> no I haven't. I don't keep up with such stuff usually
<Sadin> Mobileturkey well here its really nice and fun to use http://fuelphp.com
<MobileTurkey> cool I'll check it out
<ChinnoDog> MobileTurkey: that is pretty cool but still doesn't tell me where the original image came from
<MobileTurkey> ChinnoDog: huh
<MobileTurkey> something dwarf fortress relatd
<MobileTurkey> thats what terms popped up with it
<MobileTurkey> weird
<Sadin> grrr building subthemes in drupal 7 is hard to learn
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-25
<InHisName> Good evening
<MutantTurkey> good evening
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: just what is this drupal 7 ?    (In 25 words or less)
<MutantTurkey> no idea
<InHisName> FuelPHP is kinda interesting
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey
<Sadin_> still up?
<InHisName> maybe not, Sadin
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> yes I am
<MutantTurkey> just busy
<MutantTurkey> what isi it?
<InHisName> Sadin: what is a 'drupal 7' in 25 words or less ?
<Sadin> MutantTurkey InHisName its still a work in progress and the font for the site desc sucks but any comments http://sadin.ifndev.com/drupaltest/drupal-7.10/
 * InHisName just finished digesting the drupal.org site. Despite the interesting read, a yawn streaches across his face, such a LONG day.
<InHisName> It has now passed 26 hours of becoming a new foster parent to a 2.5 & 3.5 year old.  Pant pant, and I thought teens were supposed to be the hardest to parent.
<Sadin> InHisName lol
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: 2 year olds is terrible.
<MutantTurkey> little sister.
<InHisName> Did you know that a 2.5 year old is like a robot that is only 10% programmed, the other 90% will take 22.5 years to complete.  NO robot in next 100 years will ever even COMPARE to that!
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: do you have any sib tween you and the 2 y/o ?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> older sib though
<MutantTurkey> I gotta crash I am so tired
<InHisName> acting like you help lots with a 2 y/o too.
<InHisName> and college classes to boot while in HS.
<InHisName> nighty nite
<MutantTurkey> only college classes
<MutantTurkey> I haven't been to my high school except for paper work in 2 years
<InHisName> have the luxury of NO 8am classes - more like 11-4 instead ?   Can go to bed at 1 get up at 9 and still have time to spare !
<MutantTurkey> nope
<MutantTurkey> 8 am classes this semster
<MutantTurkey> but only tues/thursday
<MutantTurkey> MWF i have off :D\
<InHisName> awww, poor dude
<MutantTurkey> anyway nighty night
<InHisName> yea, tomorrow is sleep in day, then lotta homework.
<MutantTurkey> basically
<InHisName> mutant dreams to you
<rmg51> Morning
<anduril> top o the mornin to ya govna
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<ssweeny> he can't tell you
<ChinnoDog> Who can't tell what?
<ssweeny> shhhh!
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: what can't you tell me?
<anduril> he's not saying its aliens. but aliens
 * adom doesn't feel guilty for stealing two of the new widescreen monitors to replace his old 1280x1024s on his desk.
<adom> students dont need widescreen, they can use 1280x1024 just fine.
<MutantTurkey> woop woop
<MutantTurkey> setting up an archaic system for managing things that have better solutions
<MutantTurkey> :/
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: can I be VPN'd into another place, but force a program to not use VPN?
<MutantTurkey> impossible right..
<JonathanD> Possible.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: really?
<MutantTurkey> I don't want to waste bandwith for my vpn but I'd like to be seeding arch still
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: sure. Otherwise your local network wouldn't work very well...
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: it's just a question of routing. Your internet traffic will (generally) follow your default route.
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> so if i route it through eth0 instead of tun0?
<JonathanD> The VPN may or may not replace the default route with one on the other end of the tunnel.
<JonathanD> you may need to experiment a bit.
<JonathanD> Whats your routing table look like?
<MutantTurkey> dude I have no idea
<MutantTurkey> WOOOSH
<MutantTurkey> that all is over my head
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: linux?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<jedijf> route?
<JonathanD> yes, "route"
<JonathanD> or maybe sudo route
<jedijf> route works
<JonathanD> depending on things.
<JonathanD> jedijf: doesn't on deb
<jedijf> i <sarcasm>
<jedijf> lemme check my arch install
<JonathanD> Dunno about buntu
<jedijf> buntu is yes
<MutantTurkey> buntu is a NO
<MutantTurkey> :P
<jedijf> arch is b0rked <- my box
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MutantTurkey> really
<JonathanD> Who turned the sun on :(
<JonathanD> Now I can't see.
<MutantTurkey> did you read the announcements page? jedijf
<jedijf> what?
<MutantTurkey> once in a while there are manual changes required by the user.
<MutantTurkey> unless you borked itt up differently, not through a regular updtae
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: nah something odd happened yesterday
<jedijf> random b0rkitude
<jedijf> bunto route should work
<jedijf> jimf@lobby:~$ route
<jedijf> Kernel IP routing table
<jedijf> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<jedijf> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<MutantTurkey> how to i force vuze to go throughi it though, and not everything else?
<MutantTurkey> oh awesom
<MutantTurkey> it has an option to bind to a certain inteface
<jedijf> back hurts, and i'm starving
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: that may or may not work.
<JonathanD> guess try it and find out.
<JonathanD> you can probably use wireshark to make sure it's not on the VPN
<MutantTurkey> yeah it'll work I just have to get it setup
<MutantTurkey> for as crappy at Vuze is, it has a ton of options
<MutantTurkey> Transmission ever since this year has just non stop problems. and it used to be my mainstay
<adom> Transmission is my client of choice
<MutantTurkey> I love it really. it just crashes a lot
<adom> i also use the server, Transmission-daemon
<adom> no complaints here
<MutantTurkey> rtorrent is nice as well
<adom> when i was looking into torrent servers (that is, to download torrents remotely on a server), some people said rtorrent was nice, but i went with Transmission-daemon because of its prettier and easier to use command-line interface
<MutantTurkey> basically
<adom> heres an older ss: http://www.flickr.com/photos/geekyadam/6156413872/in/photostream
<MutantTurkey> is that screen tmux whut?
<MutantTurkey> I stick to dvtm :p
<adom> screen
<MutantTurkey> ah
<jedijf> route add and route del will be your friend
<adom> ?
<jedijf> back to vpn
<MutantTurkey> vpn men when? gwen ten
<jedijf> zen ben
<jedijf> then
<MutantTurkey> ramen
<MutantTurkey> :d
<MutantTurkey> no food to eat. i'm thinking franconis or something
<jedijf> damn you
<adom> just finishing some chinese. oh soooo good.
<jedijf> taco bell for me
<MutantTurkey> damn you I need taco bell.
<JonathanD> I should have brought burrito stuff.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<MobileTurkey> good bacon
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<MobileTurkey> well
<MobileTurkey> starving actually
<SamuraiAlba> ouch
<SamuraiAlba> I has ramen :(
<SamuraiAlba> Will that help?
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: http://www.phoodie.info/2012/01/10/ramen-boy-opening-by-the-end-of-the-month/
<ChinnoDog> ramen has kept many people fed
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: i saw
<MobileTurkey> they should call it
<MobileTurkey> phoodles
<ChinnoDog> SamuraiAlba: is your ramen bacon flavored?
<adom> mmm id buy a case of bacon flavored ramen if it exists
<waltman> Just get some plain ramen and sprinkle some baconsalt on it!
<Sadin> hi guys
<adom> pff too much work
<adom> hi
<ChinnoDog> waltman: "baconsalt"?
<Sadin> sound so bad but so good.
<waltman> baconsalt!
<waltman> http://baconsalt.com/
<JonathanD> waltman: whats your daytime schedule like on fridays, any chance you could meet us somewhere on a friday...?
<waltman> Generally free. The only time I'm likely to be busy is between 11 and 12.
<JonathanD> K.
<JonathanD> Cool.
<ChinnoDog> haha. The story on the web site says someone tried bacon flavored ice cream.
<waltman> That's if I want to go to a talk at Penn. I'm probably going this week because it's on multiperspective imaging.
<JonathanD> waltman: wanna check out a possible venue with me?
<JonathanD> It's at 30th street station. Ish.
<waltman> Sure. I'm less than 10 minutes away.
<waltman> Ish.
<JonathanD> Ok.
<JonathanD> I'll let you know when I know if I know what there is to know.
<waltman> I go through 30th St twice a day, most days.
<MobileTurkey> venue whut?
<ChinnoDog> added bacon salt to amazon wishlist
<JonathanD> MobileTurkey: venue.
<JonathanD> For events.
<MobileTurkey> where?
<JonathanD> Like TurkeyCon.
<JonathanD> MobileTurkey: near 30th
<SamuraiAlba> back
<SamuraiAlba> Sellling my AMD rig
<MobileTurkey> how much?
<MobileTurkey> JonathanD: what's the place?
<JonathanD> the hub.
<SamuraiAlba> 2.7Ghz AMD BE 7750 4GB ram no HD - $125
<SamuraiAlba> Has SATA 22x DVDRW
<waltman> Ah, over in the Cira Center.
<JonathanD> waltman: yup
<waltman> I could throw a train from the R5 platform and hit The Hub :)
<JonathanD> waltman: please don't, it won't work very well as a location if you do.
<waltman> plenty of places to eat next door in 30th st., including a great bar and an Iron Chef owed restaurant in the lobby.  No need to go out in the heat!
<JonathanD> waltman: sounds good. As long as we can afford the place...
<waltman> I'm guessing it will be > free
<JonathanD> Yeah, I'd think so. They're not going to let us use it out of the goodness of their hearts :P
<JonathanD> I have a couple cards to play, though. If we hold it as a Basekamp event, bk is a non-profit.
<waltman> nice
<JonathanD> 501(c)3 and all that.
<JonathanD> So if they give us a break, I assume they can write that off.
<JonathanD> It would be nice if the guy would reply to my email, though.
<MobileTurkey> I want to get a dual processor opteron rig setup
<waltman> What time of day do you think you'd be going?
<JonathanD> waltman: Morning, I think.
<JonathanD> I'll have to take a day off.
<JonathanD> Friday so crissi can go too.
<SamuraiAlba> When is the next meetup?
<ChinnoDog> I was not here for talk about going places but I am considering stopping in Philly on Sunday
<SamuraiAlba> I could now drive up if it is on a weekend I am at GFs :)
<SamuraiAlba> Use her Ford Escape :)
<SamuraiAlba> Of course... depends on my course load of homework.
<SamuraiAlba> I'm doing 17 credits a sem now
<SamuraiAlba> CCNA and A+ classes this time around, and Linux+ and Security+ next.
<waltman> JonathanD: It's easy for me to get there in the morning.  Just let me know when.
<JonathanD> ok
<JonathanD> waltman: as soon as he gets back to me...
<JonathanD> and I can get a day off.
<waltman> Just, like I said, this coming Friday I'd need to leave by 10:45 or so.
<SamuraiAlba> Days off are nice
<SamuraiAlba> Mine are only on sunday lol
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone here ever do, or are doing, more than 12 credits a semester?
<jedijf> JonathanD: don't forget to mention how many of the attendees are, or represent places/things that may utilize their services for $
<JonathanD> jedijf: I've been thinking about that.
<jedijf> your event is a great pronotional tool for them
<jedijf> promotional too
<JonathanD> jedijf: which is only really useful if they're not already booked solid :)
<MobileTurkey> SamuraiAlba:  ME
<MobileTurkey> i am doing 12 right now
<MobileTurkey> I've done 16 before
<Sadin> this webfont rocks i installed on the drupal site im building http://sadin.ifndev.com/drupaltest/drupal-7.10/#
<SamuraiAlba> Doing 17 atm and gonna do 17-18 EACH sem
<MobileTurkey> whut whut whut
<MobileTurkey> woooeeep
<MobileTurkey> check this out
<MobileTurkey> http://www.facebook.com/clairvoyanceband?v=app_178091127385
<Sadin> hehehe yay http://www.gantry-framework.org/
<MobileTurkey> whut
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-26
<anduril> ugh nothin worse than when an allergy pill wears off
<Traveler> Pidgin seems to not connect any more .....
<Traveler> visit after a nap
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Mornign.
<rmg51> Mornign back at you JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey.
<JonathanD> Gonna try again to get touch to work on this laptop today, on ubuntu
<adom> just found some nice AD and SMB apps for Android
<adom> ActiveDir and AndSMB and SharesFinder
<adom> ActiveDir is awesome. can lookup students and see their accounts. also computers and servers and everything you can see normally in active directory
<adom> and if you get the rdp and vnc clients you can click a button and connect to the machine remotely from your phone
<adom> im looking at the desktop of a lab PC on my phone right now
<adom> pretty sweet
<adom> also, if you connect via TLS or SSL to the AD server, you can change/reset passwords from your phone...however, i havent gotten it to work, but I think thats because our new servers are blocking my connection somehow.
<adom> need to talk to our consultant
<Sadin> MutantTurkey its official i like TDE XD
<MutantTurkey> :)
<MutantTurkey> good
<MutantTurkey> what don
<MutantTurkey> what DON'T YOU LIKE about it?
<MutantTurkey> mostly criticism is important from new comers because they aren't yet jaded
<MutantTurkey> everything I see is very familiar so is familiar - even problems
<Sadin> MutantTurkey The old icons and the old styling
<Sadin> needs its own fresh look.
<Sadin> or at least better quality visuals
<MutantTurkey> YES
<MutantTurkey> the styles are ok, I like simple
<MutantTurkey> but I our icon theme needs work
<MutantTurkey> what do you mean visuals?
<Sadin> the icons.
<MutantTurkey> ok
<Sadin> tried to word it differently so you would understand but i guess you did haha
<Sadin> Just upgraded my fedora servers hardware and im putting TDE on it MutantTurkey for a fast non resource hungry UI
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> nice :p
<MutantTurkey> I don't know about "non-resource hungry"
<MutantTurkey> I guess it isn't really
<MutantTurkey> it's not heavy - but it's not stripped down. plenty of features
<Sadin> MutantTurkey yeah your right but i thought id show my support ;)
<MutantTurkey> :p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-27
<Sadin> pleia2 heh im not a ubuntu user anymore but i thought you might like my recent project ive acquired in the fedora design team
<Sadin> im building a fedora styled xfce theme for default when you install xfce on fedora :)
<Sadin> woo xfce :D
<pleia2> Sadin: cool, in xubuntu we work with the upstream shimmer project (http://shimmerproject.org)
<Sadin> pleia2 thats really cool!
<Sadin> those are very very clean themes
<pleia2> yeah, they do a really nice job
<pleia2> we use greybird in xubuntu
<Sadin> it looks amazing
<Sadin> itll be hard for me to make something that nice lol
<pleia2> they can always use help :) you could join them
<Sadin> pleia2 i would love to but is that only a ubuntu group or something?
<pleia2> no, it's upstream
<Sadin> oh!
<pleia2> "We, as a collective are not part of any particular project. Our individuals, however, are members of various communities."
<Sadin> ill have to see if they have a irc channel
<Sadin> :O
<Sadin> that sounds awesome!
<pleia2> #shimmer
<pleia2> most of them are in europe, so you'll have better luck talking to them in the morning
<Sadin> pleia2 ah i see then ill have to on the weekend highschool wouldnt let me do that :D
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> most of the people idle there, so you can introduce yourself, I can tell them who you are too
<pleia2> (I lurk in there because I work on xubuntu, I can design myself out of a paper bag)
<Sadin> alright thanks plei2
<Sadin> woops
<Sadin> pleia2
<pleia2> sure thing
<Sadin> i dont preffer one OS over the other i just love xfce :)
<pleia2> yeah, I used xfce on debian and gentoo before I switched to *buntu
<Sadin> its a solid WM i just think the defaults fedora comes with now are too.. un appealing
<pleia2> hehe
<Sadin> and sure you can download them from deviant art people or xfce look but it would be cool if xfce just came shipped with soemthing better no matter what distro you use
<pleia2> yeah, the shimmer project wants to "make open source beautiful"
<pleia2> which is a nice thing :)
<Sadin> exactly :O
<Sadin> i completely agree
<Traveler> Hello anyone awake?  I cannot get pidgin restarted.  It hangs at Buddies: Available - Connecting....
<InHisName> Well, !   I finally got re-connected.   Don't know what was wrong or right.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<MobileTurkey> waltman: you around?
<waltman> Drexel? No, not today.
<MobileTurkey> ok
<MobileTurkey> I need fricken Db access to this thing but I barely know how to work mysql anyway
<MobileTurkey> anyone understand mysql?
<MobileTurkey> I sure don't
<JonathanD> what do you need to do
<JonathanD> ?
<MobileTurkey> well still working out accessing the database
<MobileTurkey> was getting an error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<MobileTurkey> but I emailed some guy, he says mysql daemon only accepts local connections.
<MobileTurkey> doesnt that just mean I have to be ssh'd in?
<ChinnoDog> hi ssweeny
<ssweeny> hi ChinnoDog
<InHisName> too busy to type.   with 2 tiny kids to care for right now.   Hi everyone.   bbl8tr
<Sadin> InHisName lol
<MutantTurkey> watched the watchmen yesterday prety good
<Sadin> MutantTurkey suggestion for you
<Sadin> look into this possibly. http://shimmer.org
<Sadin> shoot
<Sadin> http://shimmerproject.org
<Sadin> Pliea2 just proposed shipping a shimmer project theme or all of them with the fedora xfce spin on our mailing lists :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-28
<Sadin> Pleia2 *
<pleia2> Sadin: cool :)
<Sadin> http://img.memecenter.com/uploaded/1Are-You-Sure-To-Want-To-Delete-All-The-Cookies-Rage-Comic-Remix_51af9ff0879e4d14d126000d5f7e1e45.jpg bahahaha InHisName
<Sadin> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/426696_2649703365451_1341727797_32369377_1907002886_n.jpg yay :D
<Sadin> my desktop ^
<Sadin> pleia2 should recognize it :P
<pleia2> nice :)
<InHisName> Great meme, Sadin
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Hard to believe I'm already out the door at this crazy hour.
<rmg51> waltman: I was out the door at 6:30 am to go food shopping :P
<Sadin> morning :D
<Sadin> lalalala installing lots of packages
<MutantTurkey> hey ya
<Sadin> pleia2 got my first job from ochosi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-29
<pleia2> Sadin: yay!
<Sadin> :D
<pleia2> Sadin: share it here too!
<Sadin> http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/art/Xfce-Wall-no-1-282057316 xfce wallpaper :D
<MutantTurkey> woop woo woop
<Sadin> http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/t/h/thorns.gif?7 lul wut
<Sadin> BAHAHAHA
<Sadin> MutantTurkey made a wallpaper today and started working on my first task for the Shimmer Project im feelin good
<MutantTurkey> let me see let me see!
<MutantTurkey> let me see silly goose
<MutantTurkey> :[
<Sadin> http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/art/Xfce-Wall-no-1-282057316 MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> very nice
<MutantTurkey> can you do that for trinity :-P
<Sadin> MutantTurkey would be glad too
<Sadin> <-- freelancer
<MutantTurkey> <--- free as in beer?
<Sadin> lol
<MutantTurkey> seriously..
<MutantTurkey> Lol
<Sadin> i dont drink and refuse too
<Sadin> boy he sure does come and go
<Sadin> oooooo http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Wacom-Bamboo-Connect-Graphics-Tablet/6247826/product.html?cid=123620
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: wednesday the 1st there is a developer meeting
<MutantTurkey> could you stop by/
<MutantTurkey> ?
<Sadin> MutantTurkey ill try what time?
<MutantTurkey> it's sort of up in the air
<MutantTurkey> you're in high school right?
<MutantTurkey> either it's going to be at noon EST or 2-3 EST
<Sadin> MutantTurkey ill be in school i dont get some till 3
<MutantTurkey> figures as much
<Sadin> Sorry :(
<MutantTurkey> its ok
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> walk time
<rmg51> back in a few hours
<JonathanD> Have fun.
<rmg51> fun in 30 degree weather?
<rmg51> I'm not Teddy all covered in fur
<JonathanD> Fun!
<JonathanD> Back to skyrim :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-21
<roasted> :)
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> Morning.
<jedijf> [NTR_Thrift] Buy one - Get one HALF OFF on MLK Day!
<ChinnoDog> Buy one of what?
<teddy-dbear> if you have to ask, you can't have one ;-)
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> laptops from 1995?
<teddy-dbear> http://ntrweb.org/sale/
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-22
<waltman> It's SNOWING!
<roasted> :D
<roasted> my better half and I struck a deal tonight
<roasted> if I get the trim installed in the bathroom, I can have my 2x3TB HDDs I want to order for my server.
<roasted> She even agreed to let me order them a while. Only catch is, she keeps the package until I get the trim installed.
<roasted> Pfft.
<roasted> At least it cuts ship time out of the situation, I suppose.
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<roasted> I tried to justify to her that I need to at the very least install them in the server and run a long test against them to ensure their integrity.
<roasted> She wasn't buying it. :(
<TheLordOfTime> you could have her send the drives over to here so i can integrity test them for you...
<TheLordOfTime> no chance of you ever seeing the drives though :P
<roasted> pfft!
<roasted> I bet you could use a pair of 3TB Reds, eh? :P
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<roasted> I wonder how long it'll take to build a 3TB mirror
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> morning
<jedijf> omg mikala.......
<waltman> mikala?
<waltman> you mean Michaela on wxpn?
<waltman> when she said "I never wanted to go to Jamaica because I don't smoke pot."?
<jedijf> you nailed it
 * jedijf hooked on phonics
<jedijf> wouldn;t even attempt her last name - always have to look at site
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> morning all
<ChinnoDog> not morning anymore
 * pleia2 waves from the past, where it is still morning
 * waltman waves from the future, where it's finally warmed up to 21F.
<waltman> So you've got that to look forward to!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> supposed to get up to 65F here today!
<ChinnoDog> heat wave
<pleia2> that's normal for here now ;)
<ChinnoDog> Let's all move to pleia2's for the winter. I claim the couch.
<waltman> You can have the couch. It's probably all covered with cat hair. :)
 * waltman wheezes
<waltman> At least it'll be nice weather for rioting if the Niners win the Super Bowl :)
<pleia2> fortunately it's a leather couch
<pleia2> woo riots
<MobileTurkey> what if i told you i don't know diddly squad about sysadmin and im now a sysadmin
<MobileTurkey> worried? yes
<waltman> surprised? no
<MobileTurkey> heh
<ChinnoDog> +1
<ChinnoDog> congrats Turkey. Try not to break anything.
<JonathanD> He's running limerick power plant.
<pleia2> it's a good thing I moved
<ChinnoDog> Try not to irradiate anyone
<JonathanD> How do you think he became a mutant turkey in the first place/
<waltman> At least it's not something important, like monitoring the brewing tanks at Victory.
<pleia2> waltman: +1
<JonathanD> According to xkcd it's safe to swim in the cooling rod pools.
<ChinnoDog> Sounds like a good way to end up with an odd number of paired organs.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: apparently in most of the pool, the radiation level is lower than on the street.
<JonathanD> Water is VERY good at cutting radiation.
<JonathanD> http://what-if.xkcd.com/29/
<ChinnoDog> I'd rather not tempt fate.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-23
<rmg51> when will it all end?
<rmg51> JonathanD: make it stop :P
<rmg51> I guess we have this to look forward to all night :-/
<pleia2> hopefully that will sort it
<rmg51> that seems to have worked
<rmg51> at least for the last 10 minutes
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<jedijf> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> morning again
<ChinnoDog> morning happens every day
<teddy-dbear> not if you sleep through it :-[
<InHisName> afternoon, gents
<ChinnoDog> I'm pretty sure morning happens even if you aren't awake for it.
<Samuraialba> good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<Samuraialba> How is everything going?
<waltman> I'm lacking bacon.
<Samuraialba> You need to go get some
<MutantTurkish> so... If I inherited a linux desktop with a password ....
<MutantTurkish> can I get access to it?
<mn2010> we are all lacking proper amounts of bacon
<mn2010> yes
<mn2010> there is cracking tools for gnu-linux
<mn2010> but it needs to have sshd or a unprivilaged account to access from a tty
<waltman> "inherited" :)
<MutantTurkish> neither
<MutantTurkish> worse case scenario is that I just boot a live cd, and do a chroot right?
<MutantTurkish> or just look at the guys stuff and wipe it out?
<ChinnoDog> I don't understand the goal MutantTurkish. Are you trying to get access to his stuff or just repurpose the desktop?
<jedijf> MutantTurkish: boot single user
<jedijf> MutantTurkish: change boot line init=/bin/sh
<jedijf> MutantTurkish: physical acees is ownership
<jedijf> acess too - merhaba
<jedijf> access
<jedijf> 3
<jedijf> look then wipe - that's what i usually do
<jedijf> everytime i dont look, i wonder what i've missed
<MutantTurkish> right on
<MutantTurkish> or could I just gain access and use?
<MutantTurkish> I mean... it's already setup with squeeze
<MutantTurkish>  where do I add the init?
<MutantTurkish> on the end of linux /asdjfsajflksf or the end of initrd asdfjsadfjsadf
<MutantTurkish> jedijf: ^
<jedijf> google it
<jedijf> linux though
<jedijf> haha
<jedijf> what distro though single is easiest if non ubu
<mn2010> im assuming they were smart enough to ENCRYPT there storage or use LVM... that makes chroot or switching shell pointless
<MutantTurkish> mn2010: would you bother to do that?
<MutantTurkish> jedijf: and my keyboard is ix'd when I do htat... I guess usb support kicks in later?
<jedijf> MutantTurkish: bios
<jedijf> or add usb in kernel line
<jedijf> or ps2
<jedijf> or look for 'recovery' or single user
<jedijf> try single instead of init=.....
<jedijf> if single or recovery not present
<MutantTurkish> single user prompts for root passwd
<jedijf> k, then init=
<MutantTurkish> init= what?
<jedijf> find ps2 or turn on usb in bios
<MutantTurkish> sorry I am feeling sluggish
<jedijf> init=/bin/sh
<MutantTurkish> ther is no ps2 port.
<jedijf> bios
<MutantTurkish> k
<MutantTurkish> the weird thing is that the keyboard works up until I boot
<MutantTurkish> but I can edit grub and all
<jedijf> that is odd
<MutantTurkish> maybe I can manually specify the drivers/
<MutantTurkish> ?
<jedijf> MutantTurkish: you can
<MutantTurkish> how? google is being a bastard
<MutantTurkish> jedijf:what about chrooting in?
<jedijf> insmod in grub iirc
<MutantTurkish> insmod only works with grubs modules:/
<MutantTurkish> you can specify video drivers
<MutantTurkish> well it's a known kernel  bug
<MutantTurkish> so I think I'll just poke around during the livcd
<jedijf> you can do that too
<MutantTurkish> works out the same I suppose
<MutantTurkish> yeesh specrtwm with xrandr is scary
<ChinnoDog> I ordered a refurbished drive from NewEgg last night. I hope it is not junk.
<MutantTurkish> ChinnoDog: good luckl
<ChinnoDog> WD 1.5GB with 64MB cache for $62.99.
<MutantTurkish> ?
<MutantTurkish> what....
<MutantTurkish> 1.5Tb right?
<MutantTurkish> eeek the debian installer won't even let me mount it
<MutantTurkish> grrr
<MutantTurkish> it's like arguing with a child!
<MutantTurkish> except this child is debian
<MutantTurkish> is there a way to tell if it's encrypted? I can't seem to mount any of this stuff
<ChinnoDog> If you are using hardware based full disk  encryption then the disk needs a password. Your BIOS would have to support FDE.
<ChinnoDog> If it is using software encryption then idk
 * waltman notes that this is why he doesn't use FDE :)
<ChinnoDog> FDE seems good in principle
<ChinnoDog> It certainly makes life easier when it works. No software encryption necessary and no performance degredation.
<ChinnoDog> And no need to wipe disks before disposing of them.
<ChinnoDog> Well, I guess that isn't really true. There is the secure erase command to use for that though.
<waltman> I just get scared about losing a password, or that standard diagnostic tools/methods might not work.
<ChinnoDog> With hardware FDE the diagnostic tools are unaware of the encryption. They will all work
<ChinnoDog> With software encryption you have to jump through hoops
<MutantTurkish> nice I'm in
<MutantTurkish> now I just need to copy all this junk to my own usb drive...
<MutantTurkish> but my usb drive is where my system is currently operating from.
<MutantTurkish> sadjfa'sg
<jedijf> oh MutantTurkish congrats on the job - now you need *the* book - formerly pink, now purple - pleia2 what's the exact title?
<MutantTurkish> thank you
<pleia2> admin.com
<pleia2> it's <3 <3
<MutantTurkish> thanks
<MutantTurkish> highly recommended?
<MutantTurkish> 45 bucks...
<MutantTurkish> is there a good program that I can use to visually inspect my servers
<MutantTurkish> have several servers, i'd like a nice big GUI to say "yes everythngs ok!"
<MutantTurkish> xcowsay "Don't Panic"
<pleia2> it's the best book
<MutantTurkish> good! I'll put it on my list
 * ChinnoDog takes note
<MutantTurkish> jedijf: I am in....
<MutantTurkish> time to download all his stuff and sort through it
<MutantTurkish> ahh it's like a 8 gig tarball arleady.
<ChinnoDog> Why are you rifling through his stuff?
<ChinnoDog> note to self: do not give MutantTurkish hard drives that have not been zeroed out
<jedijf> human nature..why why
<waltman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/85201403@N00/8408786727/
<pleia2> :(
<waltman> it almost caught fire :)
<pleia2> I bet!
<jedijf> waltman: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f2d6/?cpg=50851246&msg_id=50851246&et_rid=523162386&linkid=50851246_text_f2d6
<waltman> the UPS was beeping most angrily
<waltman> jedijf: huh
<jedijf> you like the sauce - everyone likes chocolate
<waltman> but I'm not sure of the combination...
<jedijf> seems better then the bacon chocolate sauce
<pleia2> spicy chocolate is all the rage
<waltman> but garlicy spicy chocolate?
<pleia2> maybe!
<pleia2> I thought we were getting over bacon madness, but then I went to a place that had bacon lobster mac&cheese
<pleia2> why would you do that?!
<pleia2> ruin perfectly good lobster mac&cheese
<jedijf> pleia2: that seems like a win
<jedijf> is this marriage thing interfering with that combo?
<pleia2> it's very american to take it that far :)
<pleia2> well, lobster would already be off the table
<jedijf> true
<jedijf> but that's a less followed jawn
<pleia2> but we're serving steak and scallops at our wedding, so I don't know what we do :)
<pleia2> just no pork
<jedijf> see, the scallops wrapped in da pork are common and why i said the other seemed like a natural
<pleia2> we asked the rabbi doing the ceremoney if he needed a kosher meal and he was like "ahahaha, kosher."
<pleia2> well ok
<pleia2> :)
<jedijf> ham hoagies
<jedijf> \o/
<pleia2> I never really cared for ham
<pleia2> I do miss pepperoni, but pizza in general is pretty much off my pre-wedding diet anywya
<jedijf> they have turkey everything now anyway
<pleia2> mostly yeah
<jedijf> i was at the new andy's around the corner from mj's grandmoms old spot and the turkey sausage inventory was double the pork
<jedijf> today
<waltman> aren't scallops technically 'shellfish'?
<pleia2> yes
<jedijf> see
<waltman> I don't judge :)
<jedijf> kosher rules are like this: shrimp is shellfish; shrimps aren't
<pleia2> we thought about doing things properly dietary-wise at the wedding, but since we just do "no pork" we decided that's the only rule we'll follow for this too
<pleia2> also, I love boiling animals in their mother's milk, so...
<pleia2> mmm cheesesteaks
<jedijf> and it can make you crazy....like pumpkin..is it parve...
<pleia2> passover is hard
<jedijf> matzah meal sucks and explodes
<pleia2> it's ok if you cover it with cheese
<jedijf> so glad i don't do passover cakes(if you want to call them that) anymore
<jedijf> even though it was big money, until the supermarkets killed the margin and really, is there a good passover cake?
<pleia2> no
<jedijf> every 3 or so years, i lie to myself and try again because the names are enticing
<waltman> So anyway, we had 4 computers running at 100% and sucking around 500W each, all going through that one power strip.
<jedijf> waltman: no fuses on those belkins?
<waltman> We were wondering the same thing!
<pleia2> actually amazing that sort of thing doesn't happen more often
<jedijf> yeah power strips are the new outlet octopus
<jedijf> but makes everyone feel better
<waltman> We were basically using one of the strips as an extension cord into the second one, which was plugged into the wall.
<jedijf> that's a fire code violation
<waltman> (we're rewiring things tomorrow)
 * jedijf has been cited
<pleia2> jedijf: otherwise known as "good idea at the time"
<jedijf> codes shmodes
<jedijf> can't even use an extension cord to a strip
<jedijf> strip to wall
<jedijf> hmmm
<jedijf> waltman: well thanks, now i won't get mad when i get cited
<jedijf> he doesn't even cite me anymore, just shakes his head
 * waltman notes that he let the electrical engineering grad students in his lab design the wiring :)
<jedijf> it does seem like double protection - assuming they were fuse protected
<waltman> We were 200W over spec
<jedijf> did equip get fried or just the outlet strip
<waltman> just the strip.
<jedijf> so that's a win
<waltman> nod
<waltman> the computers were running off a ups
<waltman> it was mainly the ups that was sucking up the juice
<waltman> UPSs
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-24
<waltman> Classmate: "Are you around tomorrow after 1:30?" Me: "Sure, I'll be around all day." So he stops by at 5.
<waltman> Am I wrong for getting a little annoyed at that?
<waltman> he showed up 5 minutes before all hell broke loose with that power strip
<pleia2> sounds like he pissed off the power strip too
<pleia2> I vote blaming that guy
<jedijf> so to avoid that guy you set the lab on fire...damn waltman
<waltman> how about if I add that he smelled like he's smoked a pack of cigarettes on his way over?
<ChinnoDog> I've run everything from one outlet before. I use an A/C cord and an outlet multiplier block without a cord to reduce the fire hazard though.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<MutantTurkish> I love when they let you pick the security question
<MutantTurkish> brings up the old XKCD where are the bodies found one
<MutantTurkish> I hate arbitrary password restrictions though,... they suck
<jedijf> i hate the timeouts
<jedijf> forced changing dates
<JonathanD> "your password is too long"
<jedijf> i hate that my bank doesn't allow 'special' characters
<MutantTurkish> your password is to similar to your old one...
<MutantTurkish> then I _always_ forget it
<jedijf> MutantTurkish: but i think in your new role, you are supposed to love all things passwords
<MutantTurkish> hell I don't know  my online bnking password and it's so annoying I just stopped using it.
<MutantTurkish> get my balances in the mail.
<MutantTurkish> jedijf: I like _sane_ passwords
<jedijf> as a sysadmin 1234 is no longer allowed
<jedijf> pass, however is still acceptable
<JonathanD> hunter2
<MutantTurkish> lol
<MutantTurkish> i have o rest my domain registar password every single time.
<MutantTurkish> Anyone know of a good way to know my home IP if it's dynamic, while away?
<MutantTurkish> if my home server computer is on, i'd love to ssh into it, yet  I can't because i dn't always have the IP
<MutantTurkish> esp i f it changes
<jedijf> mut	dynamic dns
<ChinnoDog> What happened to the "ey" in Turkey?
<ChinnoDog> ey, MutantTurkish?
<MutantTurkish> not on my desktop
<MutantTurkish> don't feel like authin'
<MutantTurkish> :[ why you CTCPin me
<ChinnoDog> To see why auth is so much work for you.
<ChinnoDog> Be lazy like the rest of us and use a CLI based client
<MutantTurkish> Im just using pidgin since I don't have konversation installed.
<ChinnoDog> The longer I look through amber lenses the less amber everything looks
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<ChinnoDog> But then when I take them off everything has a blue tint to it.
<TheLordOfTime> your eyes autoadapt like that
<TheLordOfTime> or rather your brain does :P
<ChinnoDog> Box from Newegg just arrived
 * ChinnoDog oohs and ahhs new video card
<TheLordOfTime> watch it be DoA :P
<ChinnoDog> It better not be :-p
<ChinnoDog> Admittedly it is for a Windows server so I can use RemoteFX. I'm not sure how that will integrate with the Ubuntu VM
<ChinnoDog> There are three choices I can see for getting 3D acceleration from the VM. 1. Use a virtual GPU in the VM + VirtualGLl. I am not sure either one of those will work in this configuration. 2. Run xming on the Windows server and access ubuntu through an RDP session. This is the most reliable method but the UI will be double remoted. 3. Run xming on my laptop. I won't get the benefit of the new graphics
<ChinnoDog> card in the server this way but it will work and 2D will be fast.
<MutantTurkish1> if you don't have ifconfig what do you use?
<MutantTurkish1> wait nvm
<MutantTurkish1> just dumb
<ChinnoDog> common affliction
<jedijf> MutantTurkish1: you /should/ be using ip now
<ChinnoDog> ip > ifconfig?
<jedijf> newer - the new style - stay current - i try to when i remember even though still prep ifconfig
<jedijf> prefer
<jedijf> even though the whole aptitude > apt-get thing still has me pissed
<jedijf> after i got used to, and totally switched, they said 'psych'
<waltman> I confess I'm still using aptitude
<waltman> just to spite them!
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<ChinnoDog> With so much replacement functionality in any Linux distro it would be nice if old commands would notify you they are depreciated
<roasted> I am about to enjoy one of the most amazing songs ever produced
<roasted> Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb - Live - Pulse - London 1994
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-25
<ChinnoDog> Are your songs protected by raid 10?
<ChinnoDog> This sata controller card is just slightly out of tolerance such that it does not line up with my PCI slot. What an unusual problem
<ChinnoDog> My computer didn't like having so many int13 extensions. I had to disable the RAID in my BIOS. :-( Now running with 6 hard drives and new video card.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<HowdyDoody> morning bears
<ChinnoDog> bacon
 * HowdyDoody drops a pin
 * TheLordOfTime picks up the pin, and melts it down for base metals.
<HowdyDoody> all your base belong to us
<ChinnoDog> s/base belong/base are belong/
<jedijf> in the meadow.....
<ChinnoDog> Someone added "bacon" as a test product in the order system I am working on.
<TheLordOfTime> was it you?
<ChinnoDog> nope
<ChinnoDog> Eggs is a separate product
<ChinnoDog> toast is probably next
<TheLordOfTime> apple pie!
<HowdyDoody> and OJ
 * TheLordOfTime wants apple pie
<ChinnoDog> Make one
<HowdyDoody> Some even demand coffee
<TheLordOfTime> GIVE ME COFFEE OR I SHALL BRING DOOM TO THE WORLD!
<TheLordOfTime> (sorry random coffee-needed outburst :/)
<TheLordOfTime> ohey perfect timing... *sips the coffee*
<ChinnoDog> Can the same home folder successfully be used for both Windows and Ubuntu? I tried this once and there were issues.
<ChinnoDog> Assume home is on a network share and permissions issues are resolved
<ChinnoDog> I think I already made up my mind how I am going to handle this
<ChinnoDog> Windows and Linux need separate home folders and all the shared folders go somewhere else
<pleia2> I didn't even know Windows had a home folder
<JonathanD> it has a "users" thing now.
<pleia2> but it would have to be ext3 or something to preserve linux permissions and I think Windows needs a plugin to support it
<pleia2> I've shared data directories (movies, music, etc) but I figured the windows "users" thing and the linux home directory were too different, the web browsers can't easily share each others profiles and things afaik
<ChinnoDog> If it is on a network share neither OS needs a special driver
<ChinnoDog> Yea, that is the problem. The data files produced could collide and they are incompatible
<pleia2> what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<JonathanD> I think there are a lot of things in windows users folder that are profile related.
<ChinnoDog> I think I can preserve linux permissions even on a Windows file share by configuring mount correctly
<JonathanD> I'd do it a different way.
<ChinnoDog> Keeping my data separate from my operating systems
<pleia2> what kind of data?
<ChinnoDog> All user generated data, which means the entire contents of my home folder on both systems
<pleia2> photos, movies, music, etc is all easy, profiles and things for software make it hard, which is why people tend to have media shares, not home directory
<pleia2> I don't think it makes a lot of sense to share a home directory
<JonathanD> I think maybe redirecting documents/music/photos would make sense.
<ChinnoDog> It would if they didn't collide. All data in one place.
<ChinnoDog> With a vGPU provided by hyper-v there aren't any screen handling defects on the VM console. Neat.
<jedijf> i would do a media share - nothing else - media being any file that plays well in all worlds - common filetypes - anything else is unreasonable
<jedijf> or use that public windows folder
<ChinnoDog> Not so sure vGPU is being used now but I don't know how to explain why the mouse does not give me issues anymore
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-26
<roasted> hello
<roasted> fired up my r-pi with openelec tonight
<roasted> worked wonderfully
<roasted> once I get my hdds in for my server Ill host videos there and auto mount the smb share on the r-pi... stream over the network. pro.
<InHisName> I want to set an evironment variable BEFORE invoking python.  How to do that ?    gksu python script.py
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hi waltman
<waltman> yo
<InHisName> Hey anyone pay attention to my 1am question?   Oh, yes, Good Morning !
<waltman> InHisName: VAR=value python script.py
<waltman> That works for any command, e.g. TZ=Europe/Helsinki date
<InHisName> But, waltman, when I click the Icon on desktop with the command from 1am comment, the path is not there, it fails.  Need a way to inject the path before starting the command.    ---> gksu python script.py
<waltman> what's gsku?
<InHisName> Would   VAR=value  gksu python script.py work ?
<waltman> probably, depending on what gksu is
<waltman> ah
<InHisName> I'll try that then.
<waltman> you could also try putting it after gksu. With sudo it works either way.
<InHisName> Nope,  adding that into the front of command does NOT work.  Program does not start anymore.
<InHisName> OK, I'll try that, then.
<InHisName> Nope, just prompt for su password, then nada !
<InHisName> Where can I put it during bootup.  THAT should do it just grand.
<InHisName> ubuntu 12.10
<InHisName> It was put into .bashrc but no good either.   can't find an "rc" file for python.
<waltman> can you modify the environment variable inside the script?
<waltman> http://o3.aolcdn.com/dims-shared/dims3/PATCH/resize/600x450/http://hss-prod.hss.aol.com/hss/storage/patch/1d65d35c3eea7d49422576a13d4b6b50 # this is what it was like getting home on the R5 yesterday
<InHisName> The R5 is a coal train???
<InHisName> Did you really get to help shovel ?
<InHisName> I tried using -->os.environ['VARIB']="stuf"  but that aparently wasn't good enough to work.
<waltman> OK, maybe I'm exaggerating a bit...
<InHisName> Best that I set it during boot.  What script always runs that I can add an export environment var to it ?
<waltman> That is, in fact, the same train line, but from like 100 years ago.
<waltman> http://brynmawr.patch.com/articles/historical-snow-photo-where-and-when-was-this-taken#photo-13128409
<InHisName> Boy !  you've been riding that train way too long, waltman
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<Samuraialba> I'm now a SubReddit Mod :O
<Samuraialba> www.reddit.com/r/ImNewOnTheInternet
<InHisName> I'm too young for that stuff
<Samuraialba> lol
<teddy-dbear> stupid 12.10 is taking way to long to update
<teddy-dbear> it's been installing stuff almost all day :P
<Samuraialba> ouch
<Samuraialba> what is your connect like?
<teddy-dbear> download is done
<teddy-dbear> it's all install for like the lat 4 hours
<Samuraialba> oh wow
<Samuraialba> :(
<Samuraialba> I'm afraid to fire up my server VM for it now
<Samuraialba> lol
<Samuraialba> got a spiffy DUAL Quad Xeon
<teddy-dbear> finally at the clean up stage
<teddy-dbear> now i have to restart my laptop because of a kernel update :-/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-27
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> anybody around who can help me with a small problem?
<teddy-dbear> I made the mistake of trying a different video driver and now can't change back because the panels won't load
<teddy-dbear> never mind
<teddy-dbear> I got the panels back
<waltman> Glad we could help!
<teddy-dbear> stupid 12.10
<teddy-dbear> doesn't seem to matter what driver is in use
<teddy-dbear> there is still a peoblem logging in
<teddy-dbear> there is still a problem with my spelling
<teddy-dbear> it seems the only way to solve this problem is to get grub up first
<teddy-dbear> and not to let the computer just boot
<teddy-dbear> that didn't work either
<teddy-dbear> the log in screen doesn't stay up long enough to type the password
<waltman> It must be tough to type with paws instead of fingers.
<teddy-dbear> this is not working out well today
<teddy-dbear> tried a older kernel
<teddy-dbear> it booted but the highest resolution I can get is 1024x768
<teddy-dbear> way to small for the screen
<teddy-dbear> stupid computers
<rmg51> I'm just going to have to leave well enough alone
<rmg51> I was trying to get more then one choice in screenresolution
<rmg51> not going to happen
<rmg51> that just means I won't be able to connect to my TV
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-20
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> mornign.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<MutantTurkey> mornin turkeys
<MutantTurkey> or dogs
<MutantTurkey> I'm havin major trouble getting in to work _before_ 10
<MutantTurkey> esp since school starts wed and i have to be up at 7 to bike to class
<lazypower> Morning everyone
<MutantTurkey> morn
<MutantTurkey> hopefully my karma hits 4,000 before feburary
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I think part of your problem today was not realizing it's a holiday. :)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: it's a holiday set up by the government to give everyone the day off, but personally i am still working because i have stuff to finish.
<MutantTurkey> weirdly virginia had a comibnation "Lee-Jackson-King day, which is kind of ironic, Robert E Lee, Stonewall Jackson, and the MLK jr
<MutantTurkey> buncha crazy hicks!
<penth> It was the only way they could get the MLK holiday approved when they took the vote. As opposed to Arizona, which refused to recognize it and then the governor vetoed the bill after it finally passed
<penth> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrFOb_f7ubw
<MutantTurkey> nice
 * waltman experiences the joy of dealing with a student with one of the best grades in the class whining about why he lost a few points on his labs.
 * waltman backed up his TAs
<penth> It's always the perfect ones...
<waltman> The TAs docked him a few points for using his private instance variables directly instead of using accessor methods.
<penth> I can deal with the ones who say "what was the bug there" or "how did I get that wrong" rather than just trying to claim the points back
<waltman> he was like "the assignment didn't say to do this so why did I lost points?"
<penth> Yeah, code hygiene is important in java . That's why I don't use it
<waltman> and I was like "well, you were given 4 classes and asked to write a 5th, maybe you should've followed their model"
<MutantTurkey> god I hate java. I hate that the first programming class at most universities is focused on stupid crap like OOP and proper data hiding
 * penth prefers GSD languages
<MutantTurkey> 'get stuff done'?
<penth> si
<MutantTurkey> so python?
<penth> python's fine once you adjust to the java-like left edge slice indexing
<MutantTurkey> i think something that is strictly typed,  memory safe and more like classic C (nothing confising like mutability and iterators)
<MutantTurkey> maybe that's rust?
<MutantTurkey> i think before you get into all sorts of pythonic stuff, you should understand now basic flow control does, for loops, while loops... idk
<penth> well, I still have that from my highschool pascal classes :)
<penth> I'm not saying college courses should be taught in python; I'm just saying that I like languages that are leaner and quicker than java
<MutantTurkey> sure
<MutantTurkey> i wouldn't ever go to java to solve a problem
<waltman> MutantTurkey: There's certainly plenty of stupid crap in Java, but I'm not sure I'd include OOP and proper data hiding among them. :)
<penth> It's the off-by-one stuff that gets me in python, like "Penth"[0:2] producing 'Pe' rather than 'Pen'
<penth> and apparently Guido decided to inherit that from Java rather than using inclusive indexing like perl's
<MutantTurkey> waltman: i think there should be more of a focus on flow control and logic rather than ins and outs of a specific language
<MutantTurkey> penth: yeah i always have to lookup, is it [:num] or [num:] and then negatives any yeesh!
<penth> I think perl never caught on in academia because of TMTOWTGI (s/Do/Grade/)
<MutantTurkey> 3same with python...
<MutantTurkey> iterating, using it's functional builtins like filters, comprehensions
<penth> But of course there's also the 'how many (types of) jobs will this language get me' thing. Until go is ready for 1.0, java's the thing for ANdroid, not just the corporate world
<waltman> penth: that off-by-one crap is particularly annoying in numpy, since otherwise it's quite similar to matlab (which is inclusive)
<waltman> MutantTurkey: just because you don't use OOP doesn't mean it's not important :)
<MutantTurkey> i think it is important, i do sometimes us it
<waltman> in fact, if you make it out to West tonight you can see a fun thing I did with c++ classes :)
<MutantTurkey> but i think there are more important things whnen people  are struggling to understand the very basics
<MutantTurkey> tonight i wil be happily eating indian food in ambler
<MutantTurkey> away from any C++ nonense
 * waltman notes that all the money to be made in programming these days is in mobile app dev, which is nearly exclusively done in OOPy language (java and objc).
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-21
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> schools are open.
<JonathanD> Early dismiss?
<rmg51> will it even snow?
<rmg51> will the baby sitter make it home or have to sleep over...... again?
<JonathanD> dunno
<JonathanD> neighboring district just called early dismiss.
<waltman> snow, schmow
<waltman> Radnor Township schools are closed
<rmg51> for free rides in a snow storm, just cal waltman ;-)
<JonathanD> will do.
<JonathanD> my mercury has kinda crap poor weather performance compared to the saturn.
<JonathanD> so I might have to have waltman pick me up after work.
<rmg51> waltman, be at my apt. by 5pm to drive the baby sitter home
<waltman> Sadly Drexel is still open.
<waltman> And unless things get cancelled later on today, I'll be there through my boss's 5-6:20 class tonight.
<JonathanD> I'm planning on going in and seeing how things go.
<rmg51> details, details
<rmg51> the waltman snow storm taxi service cares nothing about those little details
<waltman> That's not all the waltman snow storm taxi service cares nothing about :)
<pvl1> waltman u teach?
<waltman> https://www.cs.drexel.edu/~walt/se102/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName1> Gee with SE102 only 50% 'right'
<InHisName1> gets you a passing grade ??? !! ??
<InHisName1> Is this one of those push over classes ?
<waltman> you need 55 for a gentleman's C- :)
<lazypower> Morning Everyone
<lazypower> LOL @ gentlemans C
<pvl1> hm I can handle the course material methinks
<MutantTurkey> waltman: what was the motivation for that scale??
<InHisName1> waltman: do some frosh not understand that a 49 is WAY better than a 00 ?   Maybe same letter, but much more damaging to the average.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: You'll have to ask Spiros. I didn't come up with it.
<waltman> But if I had to guess, I'd say the motivation is that you can take everyone's scores and plug them into a spreadsheet, and it tells you what everyone's grade it.
<waltman> is
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> i mean like, why is 50% = C
<MutantTurkey> instead of most schools where C = 73-76, C+ is 77-79, B- is 80-83 and so on
<waltman> beats me. maybe because there are like 24 different ways to get points, and nearly impossible to get all of them.
<MutantTurkey> ah
<waltman> nothing's worth a lot of points other than the final, but there are a LOT of things that are graded
<MutantTurkey> it's crazy the final is so much
<MutantTurkey> all my classes were like that too
<MutantTurkey> i wish it was more focused on your skills rather than mental lookup abilities. Giving assignments to me seems better than tests
<waltman> the quizzes and finals are the only things we can be sure they worked on themselves
<MutantTurkey> because you structure it that way
<MutantTurkey> just make an in class 'test' assignment
<MutantTurkey> in the final lab
<waltman> I have to confess I'm appreciating the "easy to compute grades" thing after discovering I only had 48 hours after my final to submit the grades for 32 students.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<MutantTurkey> lg flex is insane
<waltman> lg flex?
<MutantTurkey> curved phone
<SamuraiAlba> I want a Moto X
<SamuraiAlba> Though, I must say, my Cyanogen modded Nook HD+ 32GB is kid of sexxeh
<MutantTurkey> i'm rocking the S4 stock
<MutantTurkey> which is finee for me
<SamuraiAlba> MuTu, how is everything?  Long tiome no see!
<waltman> I didn't know you could Cyanogenify the nook. Does it still do all the Nooky stuff after that?
<SamuraiAlba> No
<SamuraiAlba> But I'm using a N2A card, so I can just pop it out and go back to Nook
<waltman> I have an e-ink Nook. I believe it can be rooted, but I'm not sure why I'd want to.
<rmg51> waltman, I have two Nooks
<rmg51> I never rooted either one
<rmg51> never wanted to
<waltman> I wish they had a few text-friendly apps for it, something like instapaper.
<rmg51> that is one reason to root it
<SamuraiAlba> Dem snows.
<InHisName1> Snow with bacon, yummy  SamuraiAlba ?
<InHisName1> waltman:  I was in a Microcircuit design & fabrication classes.  The design final was handed out on first day.  "Open World" exam.  2 rules:  1. no teaming with classmates.  2. can't ask professor about exam contents.  The rest of the poplulation is open game along with ALL written materials are allowed to be consulted.   13 weeks to complete. Final was 75% of the grade.  Most took an incomplete and finished the next term.  --> design a 3 input nan
<SamuraiAlba> Snow bad
<SamuraiAlba> Spotify Awesome
<InHisName1> Spotify some bacon for me......
<waltman> InHisName1: Cute, but I'm not sure how well that would work for an intro freshman course
<waltman> also, what's a nan?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-22
<SamuraiAlba> NaN.  Not A Number
<SamuraiAlba> Naan.  A type of flatbread from India
<waltman> snow day tomorrow!
<InHisName1> Bleahhh, the three day weekend with my autistic son just stretched into a five day one......
<waltman> :(
<InHisName1> waltman: not 'nan' I said nand   or   ~and gate  (not and gate)
<waltman> "--> design a 3 input nan" :)
<waltman> nand certainly makes more sense
<InHisName1> Musta missed the last part not sent to you.....  here tis: term.  --> design a 3 input nand gate and lay out for 2" wafer.  Give all docs, layouts, layers, . times of furnace baking and so on.  Prepare as final report to submit to your boss for approval to begin 'production'.  Prof selected the 'winning' one, fixed any errors and that became our lab assignment for the next term.  Most called him 'evil'.
<waltman> Yow! Where was this?
<InHisName1> Univ of Fl  approx '73
<waltman> Ah. I still don't know anything about computer hardware.
<InHisName1> I have both hard, soft and firm wares.   Still HR's still seek out that I lack 3 years of java 7, or 8.   Guess they want someone from Oracle only.  Don't seem to be interested in someone already in their backyard.
<JonathanD> let my battery die last night, all my personalized stuff reset.
<JonathanD> kinda lame.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> O/
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> forgot caps lock was on
<JonathanD> don't let your head get so big, rmg51
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazypower> slow day for news, i'm running out of things to read between deploy cycles
<ChinnoDog> Read the ham radio technician manual and get a license
<ChinnoDog> I wonder how many blocks of studying for 10 minutes it would take
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-23
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<`l1t3p1p3`> nice day for coffee here in PA
<waltman> *YAWN*
<JonathanD> hey walt
<waltman> hey.
<waltman> JonathanD: you need today's tools.woot!
<JonathanD> I know
<JonathanD> waltman: doesn't look very portable, though.
<JonathanD> it's a very good price for that size.
<waltman> "Easy clip screen design for easy set up and take down"
<waltman> but yeah..
<JonathanD> waltman: well compared to the one i have.
<waltman> the frame doesn't look very collapsible
<waltman> oh, 34 pounds. doesn't seem very portable
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> hey guys, do u know what module I'd need in initramfs to boot from usb device
<InHisName> argv_turk: is mutant turkey mutating into programming vars ?
<argv_turk> heheh
<argv_turk> yes
<waltman> soon he'll be mech_turk
<argv_turk> i finally fixed up my bike
<argv_turk> but i took it for a 2 block spin
<argv_turk> it is FFFIng cold
<KyleYankan> Yeah, I would of let it sit. "I'll confirm it's fixed in the SPRING"
<argv_turk> yeah its just so much cheaper to bike
<argv_turk> so i try to do it as much as i can
<argv_turk> since theres cheap way to transit the way i want
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-24
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<KyleYankan> Hi
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning all living things out there.....
<ChinnoDog> sup
<ChinnoDog> I am alive.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-25
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning (again)
<GuruPilgrim> I'm looking for a speaker for a LUG meeting to do a talk on Ubuntu Phone. Can anyone point me in a direction?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-26
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> morning
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Morning (again)
<GuruPilgrim> I want to get involved with the PA LoCo. are there meetings in the York/Harrisburg area?
<jedijf> the pa loco is a virtual team - cplug would be your physical choice
<GuruPilgrim> ah. well that's interesting
<GuruPilgrim> I'm the organizer of CPLUG
<GuruPilgrim> seems like I should already know this :-P
<GuruPilgrim> so it's just irc and the mailing list?
<jedijf> go to http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/ join launchpad team
<jedijf> we try to connect physical with virtual and provide a central place to do so
<jedijf> most active throughout the years /has/ been philly - get motivated - increase presence in central !!!
<GuruPilgrim> cool
<GuruPilgrim> should I be pointing CPLUG people here that are into Ubuntu?
<jedijf> you should point all here - we are distro agnostic - we have the community - many here aren't strictly 'Ubuntu' users
<GuruPilgrim> okay
<jedijf> are you on the launchpad team?
<GuruPilgrim> will be in a minute
<GuruPilgrim> just joined the mailing list
<jedijf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=509240
<jedijf> GuruPilgrim: awesome to have you around - mailing list and irc seem to be the best way - probably mailing list is *the* best - just holler at us via email or irc and let us know what we can do to help your area
<GuruPilgrim> awesome! Thanks!
<jedijf> feel free to use all of the LoCo resources to promote whatever you are doing in your area
<GuruPilgrim> even better!
<jedijf> actually i should post about the makerfaire in allentown
<GuruPilgrim> someone mentioned to me several months ago that you occasionally give out Ubuntu DVDs?
<GuruPilgrim> i was just curious because i'm putting together a 'basic training' event and i'd like to put a packet together for people to take home.
<GuruPilgrim> there. now i've joined the launchpad :)
<jedijf> GuruPilgrim: canonical is only doing lts runs, but sure, cplug will get some
<jedijf> there are conference packs too - they have to be approved, but that's why you should stay in touch
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-19
<jackson> nite
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-20
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> Starting my day off with bacon, eggs, and pancakes! o/
<InHisName> Hey teddy-dbear did you commit to memory the link to grub2 in ubuntu site that jedijf showed ?
<teddy-dbear> no
<teddy-dbear> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<teddy-dbear> check tour email :P
<pleia2> lazyPower: see you at fosdem :) marcoceppi_ tells me you're taking over his talks
<pleia2> I'm speaking later in the day in the config mgmt track on saturday
<lazyPower> I am - at flosscommunitymetrics and cfgmgmtcamp - i dont have any scheduled tracks at FOSDEM so i'm hoping to do a birds of a feather style meetup with juju community members :)
<pleia2> lazyPower: aren't you doing marco's talk here? https://fosdem.org/2015/schedule/track/configuration_management/
<pleia2> he seems to think you are ;)
<lazyPower> That was approved?!
<pleia2> it's on the schedule!
<lazyPower> pleia2: thank you for pointing this out! we got a rejection letter and just assumed we were attending vs speaking
<lazyPower> now i have another talk to prep! yaaaaay
 * lazyPower raises an ubuntu flag
<pleia2> lazyPower: haha, doh
<lazyPower> oh not doh at all
<lazyPower> i'm jazzed about this!
<pleia2> :D
<lazyPower> I wanted to talk to community members! devopsy folks are all set in their tools of choice already
<lazyPower> so we're headed uphill on that front - but community members and weekend hackers? pfftawww let me dazzle them with some magic and they'll walk away with a renewed appreciation for app deployment/orchestration
<pleia2> heh :)
<lazyPower> pleia2: i just discovered who you are! Nice! I've been following your social updates for a couple months now. good stuff
 * lazyPower hat tips
<pleia2> yeah, I follow you too :)
<lazyPower> :D internet strangers unit!
<lazyPower> *unite
<lazyPower> I'll be in brussels on the 28'th - reachable over normal channels. if you want to meet up and do some fun europy stuff i'm game. This is only my second time out of the country. I'm very much a pleb when it comes to foreign travel
<lazyPower> ssweeny: Are you going to FOSDEM?
<ssweeny> lazyPower, not that i know of
<ssweeny> i'd love to though
<pleia2> I land on the 30th at 8AM, planning on doing a red tourist bus to stay awake
<pleia2> turns out I've only ever seen bars in Brussels
<lazyPower> dang, i was giong to say if you were, we should go get waffles and send a picture to lisa - "Unofficial pittsburgher meetup gone abroad"
<pleia2> would be nice to see some daytime things
<lazyPower> pleia2: as i understand it, beyond the statues and architecture - thats about all there is to do there.
<pleia2> haha
<lazyPower> but i was told that by a limey brit
<pleia2> I should take some pictures of buildings and statues
<lazyPower> oo 1 sec, let me see if i can find it. i have a great snap of my team stuffing waffles in their face
<pleia2> I don't trust europeans about such things, they are so passe about old stuff
<lazyPower> http://i.imgur.com/8Y2pfZ1.jpg
<lazyPower> love how antonio (my manager) is head first in that wax paper getting the last bits of the waffle
<lazyPower> shows the TRUE dedication to the waffle that he experienced
<pleia2> we had fire waffles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_QgJb6CowQ
<lazyPower> they have *flambe* waffles?
<lazyPower> instajelly
<pleia2> it was pretty fun, if silly :)
<pleia2> the liquid they're pouring is alcohol of course, lit on fire so it flames for a moment
<lazyPower> i repeat: insta jelly
<lazyPower> this is my new mission - to eat ramen AND flambe waffles while i'm over there
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> the place with the fire waffles was in some touristy center square thing
<lazyPower> We did a lot of the non-tourist thing last time we went over. A lot of those hidden dive bistro's with the amazing food that the locals stare at you funny for being the idiot american that showed up in their favorite watering hole
<pleia2> haha
<lazyPower> I was like "ahhh... gloriously my reputation has proceeded me"
<pleia2> I can direct message you on twitter on Friday to see if we want to cross touristy paths
 * pleia2 should look up tourist buses
<pleia2> probably just do this or so http://www.city-sightseeing.com/tours/belgium/brussels.htm
<pleia2> bah, there are two of them
 * pleia2 looks at routes
<lazyPower> haha, well I'll be running around during the day doing talks
<lazyPower> i have a FLOSS Metrics talk on teh 30'th, then following talk at fosdem now
<lazyPower> with 2 added workshops over in gent 2nd/3rd
<pleia2> ah, gotcha
<lazyPower> but - i'm totally game for doing something fun while i'm there
<pleia2> I considered cfgmgmtcamp after fosdem, but I'm pretty weighed down with other obligations of late so it's been hard for me to commit to lots-of-events right now
<lazyPower> yeah, this was kind of thrown at me last month. Marco says "Hey i'm going to cape town - you want to go to Europe?"
<lazyPower> who's going to refuse an opportunity to get out of the house when you work from home?
<pleia2> hehe
<lazyPower> not this guy
<lazyPower> speaking of which... ssweeny sending that belated email re: our meetup now.
<pleia2> that's what I said last year, and ended up flying over 100k miles
<pleia2> I had fun, but I think I'm still trying to catch up on sleep
<ssweeny> yeah it can too quickly go the other way
<pleia2> so I only have 4 trips planned for this half of the year :)
<ssweeny> i'm at 1-2 weeklong trips per year which is about my sweet spot
<pleia2> no travel in March or June \o/
<lazyPower> i jus tcompleted my first year - i'm still spry and happy to do it
<lazyPower> but you're right - i can see it becoming a burden. I have another trip to Colorado for a team sprint hot on the heels in March
<pleia2> I think what really killed me was a month away from home Oct-Nov
<lazyPower> my cats would think i abandoned them D:
<pleia2> yeah, mine weren't thrilled
<ssweeny> yeah my wife and tacked on a week to last year's malta sprint and when she got home that cats were not pleased
<lazyPower> ssweeny: most professional email ever was just churned from my keyboard. AHOYYYYY FOOOD
<pleia2> fortunately my husband was home for most of it, so they got him :) but he doesn't play with them as much
<ssweeny> this is my kind of email
<lazyPower> meanwhile, my cats are left to their own devices, and the neighbor comes over to scoop + feed.
<pleia2> I have a sick cat, so when we both are away we need a proper pet sitter to come in and care for them
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-21
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-22
<pleia2> fyi: site is down for a little bit "The physical hardware that your Linode resides on requires emergency maintenance and we feel the most prudent course of action is to migrate your Linode to new hardware."
<pleia2> it's gone down twice in as many weeks due to hardware issues, so I'm not surprised or unhappy about this, glad they're finally moving it
<lazyPower> yeah i can think of far more disasterous outcomes
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-23
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morn
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<HowdyDoody> morning all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-24
<jackson> o/
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-25
<ChinnoDog> I bought an Acer laptop yesterday. I hope it runs Ubuntu good. http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.MSYAA.001
<lazyPower> https://github.com/seenaburns/dex-ui
<lazyPower> so awesome
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-25
<rmg51> once again it's......
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<lazypower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-26
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<ChinnoDog> hi icey
<lazypower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-27
<icey> morning
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazypower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-28
<icey> morning
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-29
<rmg51> Morning
<lazypower|travel> o/
<icey> \o
<L3gacy> \o/
<jedijf> http://technical.ly/philly/2016/01/22/bok-hive76-open-house
<jedijf> Visit them on Friday, Jan. 29 from 7-11 p.m.
<jedijf> http://www.buildingbok.com/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-30
<rmg51> Morning
<lazypower|travel> Mornin rmg51
<lazypower|travel> (3 hours later)
<lazypower|travel> (at 3:31pm here)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-31
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> morning (it's 12:31pm here)
<JonathanD> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-23
<InHisName> evening, teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-24
<profetik> Kubuntu or kde neon 16.10
<profetik> Wait kde is only lts right
<profetik>  
<profetik> ?
<profetik> Kde neon*
<crassface> hello
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<waltman> yo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<JonathanD> Ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<icey> anybody around Phila interested in 3xHP DL360 G5
<icey> all of them have 32GB of RAM
<icey> 2 of them are 4 core, 1 is 8 core
<icey> 2x2 core, and 2x4 core
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-23
<teddy-dbear> \Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<rmg51> for science fiction fans:  http://www.philly.com/philly/wires/ap/news/20180123_ap_0c72d5426a584638ac42c836d5c2b7c8.html
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanS> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> msalvatore: say /join #pmrc
<msalvatore> jedijf: why?
<jedijf> you are in wrong channel
<msalvatore> wrong channel?
<JonathanD> howdy msalvatore
<msalvatore> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> jedijf: this is still the right channel, just not the right right channel.
<jedijf> right
<jedijf> i'm trying to figure out how he got here......
<jedijf> and if this msalvatore is nc3u
<jedijf> or random vowel coincidence
<JonathanD> ah
<msalvatore> I'm not nc3u, whomever that is.
<jedijf> lol...see my bad
<jedijf> too many hours and coincidence.....
<JonathanD> lol nevermind :)
<JonathanD> Sorry msalvatore :)
<JonathanD> Welcome to #ubuntu-us-pa in any event.
<msalvatore> thanks
<JonathanD> Sorry for the confusion :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> hi msalvatore
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know of a cheap Linux SBC with a lot of memory? Probably needs at least 8gb ram and a 64-bit arm or x86 cpu.
<ChinnoDog> Just found this: http://linuxgizmos.com/ringing-in-the-new-year-with-136-open-spec-linux-sbcs-under-200/
<ChinnoDog> SBC with 8gb is expensive. 4gb looks like the sweet spot where you get a lot of memory for fairly low cost.
<ChinnoDog> Pi4 and Rock64 seem to be where it is at. Maybe big enough with memory compression for my use case.
<msalvatore> hi ChinnoDog
<msalvatore> I could be wrong, but I think they may have a hard time physically fitting 8gb of ram on the smaller boards.
<msalvatore> what's your use case?
<msalvatore> i guess there are 16gb boards, so I'm probably wrong about the physical limitation. It may depend what else is on the board. IDK
<ChinnoDog> msalvatore: I don't think it is a physical limitation. Probably just not a common use case. I am considering building a network appliance as a proof of concept but the software it requires is memory heavy.
<ChinnoDog> I can probably break it into smaller pieces that will fit into 4gb and/or dedupe and compress memory and/or scale it down to use less resources.
<msalvatore> ChinnoDog: if you use docker and somehow work in a blockchain, you can probably get a VC to fund it.
<ChinnoDog> It will need docker but I doubt there is a use for blockchain.
<pleia2> msalvatore: haha
<waltman> Drop-in bitcoin mining containers!
<ChinnoDog> Not even worth it without hardware acceleration and your own power plant.
<waltman> Nonsense! Build an array of cheap lower power miners out of raspberry pis!
<ChinnoDog> Pretty sure the ₿/$ will be low if not negative because of the mining farms in China.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-23
<ChinnoDog> None of the fonts in Ubuntu will show the bitcoin symbol that I typed in the last message. At least, not in gnome-terminal.
<waltman> I see some sort of weird B in Ubuntu, but nothing at all on macOS. But even a blank space!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
